#ubuntu-tn 2011-03-29
<Fahmi> cc
<crack3r> salut Fahmi
<Fahmi> cv
<Neo31> slt tlm
<crack3r> oui bien et toi?
<crack3r> salut Neo31
<Fahmi> cv hmd
<Neo31> sa va crack3r
<Neo31> ?
<crack3r> oui hamdoulah :)
<Neo31> Fahmi, new here ?
<Fahmi> yes !!
<Fahmi> :D
<Neo31> welcome :)
<crack3r> bienvenue Fahmi :)
<Fahmi> hey plz how to change theme ubuntu 10.10 ;(
<Neo31> menu system > preferences > appearance
<Fahmi> i like to dolwand theme from net and install it in ubuntu
<crack3r> Fahmi, tu peux télécharger des themes gtk-2 apartir de gnome-look.org et les isntaller
<Neo31> si tu suit le chemain ke g donner tu trouvera un lien pour telecharger des themes a partir du net :) crack3r a donner le lien directe :)
<crack3r> Effectivement
<Fahmi> http://www.facebook.com/server.clean100.100 Voila mon Profile de FAcebook et Vs
<Neo31> https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_164107230291794&ap=1
<Neo31> www.ubuntu-tn.org
<crack3r> +1 Neo31
<Fahmi> pk mafamech dusicision
<Han_nibal> salut
<crack3r> salut Han_nibal
<Han_nibal> me revoilà
<Han_nibal> bon en suivant un tuto de réparation du grub
<Neo31> lehi chwaya Fahmi, famma chkoun kifi w famma chkoune absent mais si je pe aider avec qq chose chwi la :)
<Neo31> salut Han_nibal
<Han_nibal> il y a une application que je trouve pas dans le live cd
<Han_nibal> Système->Administration->Réparateur de boot
<Neo31> tu peut tjr l'installer depuis le net  ;)
<Neo31> verifie que tu utilise la mm version ubuntu que le tuto
<Neo31> ca differe d'une version a une autre les packages ki viens par defaut avec ubuntu
<Han_nibal> sur le tuto ubuntu 9.10 et ultérieures
<Han_nibal> j'ai ubuntu 10.10
<Neo31> ca pe etre different
<Neo31> tu peut chercher le nom du package et l'installer
<crack3r> Han_nibal, passe nous le lien du tuto que tu es entrain de suivre
<Neo31> sinon y a un autre tuto avec la ligne de commande
<Han_nibal> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/comment_restaurer_grub
<Neo31> fih 7aja du genre
<Neo31> grub-install
<Neo31> setup
<Neo31> ...
<Neo31> c 4 ou 5 lignes
<Neo31> pas grande chose
<Neo31> +1 Han_nibal
<Han_nibal> il n'ont pas le lien pour cette application ni son nom en anglais
<Han_nibal> mais l'application c'est pas mon problème
<Han_nibal> je ne veut que reinstaller le grub
<crack3r> Han_nibal, il s'agit d'une edition ubuntu edité, ils ont deja mis le lien
<crack3r> tu dois suivre la procédure standars :)
<crack3r> strandard
<Han_nibal> c'est un peut compliqué pour moi tu voit :)
<crack3r> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=3765759#p3765759 voila donc
<Neo31> Procédure par chroot est la bonne methode a suivre mais c pas bien explique je pense
<Neo31> oups, chroot c un pe plus complique alors
<crack3r> lol oui Neo31
<crack3r> je crois qu'il doit télécharger Ubuntu Secured Remix
<Han_nibal> lol c'est plus compliqué que la procédure standar
<Neo31> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Han_nibal> wow
<Han_nibal> merci
<Han_nibal> j'essaye la deuxième procédure
<Neo31> hh c un pe complike dsl
<Han_nibal> we bil anglais en plus :)
<Han_nibal> nchallah ti5dim :)
<Neo31> koll chay bel english ;)
<Neo31> puis on le traduit en francais
<Neo31> pk chercher en francais et pa y aller directement a la source ;)
<Neo31> bon ici c un peut plus claire : http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub.html#mozTocId432831 mais pas sur si tu doit executer la ligne de chroot au debut ou pa
<Han_nibal> merci
<Han_nibal> j'ai déjà appliquer la deuxième procédure et je télécharge le fichier ubuntu securisee pour appliquer la première procédure en cas d'echec de la deuxième :)
<Han_nibal> maintenant je reboot pour voir
<Han_nibal> Neo31:
<Han_nibal> crack3r:
<crack3r> oui Han_nibal
<Han_nibal> j'ai essayer la deuxième procédure
<Han_nibal> et ça fonctionne très bien :)
<crack3r> bien pour toi :D
<Han_nibal> voilà je vous le dit en cas ou un autre aura le même problème
<Han_nibal> vous pouvez lui suggérer la deuxème méthode
<crack3r> daccord Han_nibal :)
<brandon1> hey has bob been in here today?
<ANIS> hi brandon1, who's bob?
<brandon1> haha its some1 i know
<brandon1> can ne one help me with some php?
<brandon1> and setting up a firewall
<Ounis> maybe who knows :)
<brandon1> i didn't know if ne one may have known him
<brandon1> :P
<Ounis> brandon1: are you sure abut the channel you are in ?
<brandon1> hrmm
<brandon1> he said install pidgin
<brandon1> and how do i change channels, he said i should press /join and this room
<brandon1> and i can't get my php to send me a email,, and i need to set up a firewall so i can host some good old web pages
<Ounis> this one is for Ubuntu Tunisian LOCO team and friends
<brandon1> hrmm?
<brandon1> oh :P
<brandon1> i forgot the us part
<brandon1> thanks lolz
<crack3r> bizarre
<slimTN> me re-voici
<slimTN> lu all ,cc Neo31
<Neo31> welcome back slimTN
<Ounis> ahla slimTN Neo31
<Neo31> haw fellag lenna houwa
#ubuntu-tn 2011-03-30
<sarhan> salut tout le monde
<Neo31> bsr nizarus
<Neo31> sa va ?
<Neo31> bsr tlm
<nizarus> ahla Neo31
<nizarus> ça va merci
<nizarus> et toi ?
<fellag> salut Neo31 :)
<fellag> lulu nizarus ^^
<Neo31> sa va 7amdoulah
<Neo31> ahla fellag
<nizarus> lili fellag :)
<Neo31> how are you ?
<fellag> good thx and u ?
<Neo31> <Neo31> sa va 7amdoulah
#ubuntu-tn 2011-03-31
<crack3r> salut ines
<ines> qlt
<ines> slt
<fellag> Oo?
<ines> j'ai besoin d'aide s'il vous plait
<fellag> a quel sujet ?
<crack3r> oui ines
<ines> j'ai installer kubutu et j'ai pa pu accéder aux périphériques
<crack3r> par exemple?
<ines> le micro par exemple j'ai pa pu le configurer
<ines> il est intégé dans le lmogitech eye toy
<crack3r> ines, passe nous le résultat de la commande lspci
<fellag> et lsusb
<ines> ah d'accord j'ai essayer avec lspci est le périphérique n'est pas détecté
<ines> je vais essayer lsusb
<fellag> pastebin le resultat , ou bien post le ici
<ines> ok
<fellag> vu que y'a pas grand monde ça dérangera pas , hein les gars ?
<ines> un instant
<ines> j'ai essayer de me connecter sur cet interface de chat via ma machine linux mais j'ai pas réussi
<ines> mais selon le résultat de la commande lsusb
<crack3r> c'est quoi le probleme ines ?
<fellag> t'a internet sur l'autre machine déja ?
<ines> oui
<crack3r> ines, sudo apt-get install xchat
<ines> mon eye toy est détecté selon les résultats de la commande lsusb
<crack3r> ines, comment tu fait pour confiurer ton micro?
<crack3r> est ce que t'as essayé avec skype?
<ines> wi c avec skype que j'ai essayer
<ines> j'ai pas réussi à configurer le micro ni la cam qui sont les deux integré dans logitech eye toy
<fellag> 74 72 6f 6d 62 61   \o/
<crack3r> ines, moi aussi j'ai un probleme avec skype, il detecte ni ma cam ni mon micro
<crack3r> parcontre je peux enregistrer du son
<crack3r> et l'ecouter
<ines> je peux écouter et non pas enregitrer
<crack3r> ines, va dans Application -> Son et video -> Enregisteur de son
<crack3r> et essaye d'enregistrer ta voix
<ines> j'ai déja essayer
<ines> ça marche pa
<crack3r> ines, essaye la commande gstreamer-properties
<crack3r> pour voir si les pilotes sont installés
<ines> commande introuvable
<crack3r> tu as quel distribution ines?
<ines> 10.10
<ines> j'ai essayer la commande streamer -properties
<ines> streamer n'est pas installéé
<crack3r> non c'est gstreamer-properties
<crack3r> commenceant par g et y a pas despace
<ines> c bon c fait
<crack3r> une petite fenetre qui s'affiche normalement
<ines> j'ai maintenat le sélecteur de système multimédia
<ines> oui
<crack3r> la, tu peux tester les diffirents perephiriques
<ines> ok
<ines> sotir par défaut     greffon: détection automatique, Périphériques: non pris en charge "grisé", pipeline : autoaudiosink
<ines> le test est en cors
<ines> cours*
<ines> :$ je suis débutante :(
<ines> pour le test de sortie audio je peut entendre le bip
<crack3r> et pour l'entrée?
<ines> concernant l'entrée audio aucun résulatat
<ines> concernant l'entrée video la cam fonctionne correctement
<ines> et elle n'est pas détecté par skype
<crack3r> ines, skype c'est encore une beta sur linux, c'est nomal d'avoir ces problemes d'incompatibilité
<ines> oui t'a raison
<ines> merci pour l'aide
<crack3r> sinon pour le micro, je dois voir le lsusb
<ines> d'accord pour celà je doit me déconnecté d'ici et me connecté de l'autre machien
<ines> un instant
<fellag> \o/
<inesss> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 003: ID 15ca:00c3 Textech International Ltd. Mini Optical Mouse Bus 003 Device 002: ID 054c:0154 Sony Corp. Eyetoy Audio Device Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foun
<inesss> re crack3r voici le résultat
<crack3r> un instant inesss
<inesss> ok
<wissem> inesss: t'as un problème avec la cam ou le micro ?
<inesss> les deux le micro est intégré avec la cam
<inesss> ma cam est eyetoy
<crack3r> inesss, elle est comme ca ta cam?
<crack3r> http://analogik.com/_images/pic_eyetoy_camera.jpg
<inesss> exactement
<crack3r> essaye ce tuto donc
<crack3r> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=272328
<inesss> je l'ai déja essayé
<crack3r> et ca marche pas?
<inesss> sauf je n'ai pas device manager ou gestionnaire de périphérique
<inesss> System>Administration>Device Manager
<inesss> ça n'a pas marché
<wissem> gnome-device-manager
<wissem> je crois que c celui là
<crack3r> inesss, ca c'est juste pour verifier
<wissem> essaye en passant à root
<wissem> apt-get install gnome-device-manager
<crack3r> tu peux passer cette étape iness
<inesss> je l'ai passé et j'ai copier touds les commandes
<inesss> toutes les commandes
<inesss> ça marche pas tjrs
<crack3r> y'avais pas d'erreurs en entrant les commandes?
<inesss> oui je pense je vaisessayer de suivre les étapes  de nouveau
<wissem> inesss: t'as essayé d'installer cheese et voir si ta cam est détectée ?
<wissem> apt-get install cheese
<crack3r> wissem, ca marche ca webcam
<crack3r> le probleme avec son microphone
<inesss> Error:  0: couldn't open source file <linux-headers-2.6.35-28-generic> linux-headers-2.6.35-28-generic: No such file or directory
<wissem> elle a dit les deux :p
<inesss> je n'ai pas rencontré ce msg la 1ere fois
<crack3r> inesss, commande num combien?
<inesss> la 1ere :(
<wissem> system->preference->sound et puis le mic à la fin chof si il est mute ou pas
<wissem> mon ton tutorial c pr sa cam crack3r
<crack3r> le mic c'est integré, il doit installer les pilote du mic avec non?
<inesss> j'ai trouvé le problème
<inesss> merciiiii
<wissem> s'était koi ?
<crack3r> le volume
<crack3r> XD
<wissem> lol
<inesss> pour le périphérique y a avait audio interne analog stereo
<inesss> j'azi changé le périphérique
<crack3r> t'as pas fait ca avec gstreamer-propreties?
<crack3r> :s
<inesss> merci infiniment crack3r et wissem
<wissem> faut commencer par les trucs simples
<crack3r> ya pas de quoi inesss
<inesss> nn ça marche pas
<inesss> gstreamer-propreties
<inesss> Commande « gstreamer-propreties » non trouvée, vouliez-vous dire :  La commande « gstreamer-properties » issue du paquet « gnome-media » (main) gstreamer-propreties : commande introuvable
<wissem> et juste pr info skype n'est pas pratique sur linux, enfin chez moi :)
<crack3r> inesss, gstreamer-properties plutot :p
<inesss> pff malheureusement
<crack3r> faut essayer plein de hack pour skype pour que ca marche
<wissem> puisque on est le 1%, tout le monde nous ignore
<crack3r> on peut faire ca demain XD
<inesss> enchallah
<crack3r> moi aussi je dois fixer ca
<crack3r> :)
<inesss> crack3r ça marche ta commande je vois la fenetre  selecteur de système multimédia comme tout à l'heure
<crack3r> oui oui, tu devrais choisir le perephirique d'entrée.. enfin je crois
<wissem> elle l'a déjà fait
<inesss> merci bien :))))
<wissem> bon jy vais moi. bonne nuit :)
<crack3r> :)
<crack3r> moi aussi je go
<inesss> bonne nuit
<crack3r> a demain les ubunteros
<inesss> a demain
<wissem> à demain ^^
<slimTN> clear
<slimTN> Neo31,  3andek fekra comment ajouté ChanServ lel channel ?
<Neo31> !
<Neo31> nope
<Neo31> pk le ChanServ
<Neo31> ne9ssin bots ?
<slimTN> fel #geeks-tn
<slimTN> mafaméch ce chanserv --'
<Neo31> sayab 3lik mennou
<Neo31> chde5il ya3mal? zina ?
<slimTN> blé bih
<Neo31> decor
<slimTN> nn
<slimTN> maw kol ma admin yconnecti
<slimTN> ya3tih les droit op toul
<slimTN> sinn
<slimTN> lézemni
<slimTN> kol ma nconnecti
<Neo31> hhh
<slimTN> notleb nemou yrodni admin
<Neo31> 5allikom normal ki lenna
<Neo31> w nharit tist7a9 tache mte3 admin 9ollou
<Neo31> je trouve mieux comme ca
<slimTN> nn sava
<Neo31> en tt K je c pas kifech troddou yconnecti dima 3al channel
<slimTN> juste 3al otomatisatiion ;)
<Neo31> sinon a3mal talla 3al #help
<Neo31> ta7ki english normalement non !
<slimTN> ne7ki 7ata 3ebri
<slimTN> (thx google xD)
<Neo31> hhh, google 9alleb roddbelik mennou
<Neo31> tnajjam t9ollou bonjour ytarjamhelou 7aja 5ayba, ya3tik tri7a w banik
<Neo31> :p
<slimTN> hh
<Neo31> yBANik
<Neo31> ^^
<Neo31> hhh, ija ntarjamlik eni, loool
<slimTN> xD
<sarhan> salut bemawi tu vas bien?
<bemawi> je re dans un peu plus d'une heure
<bemawi> sauf si je ne peux pas
<Ounis> salem @ all
<Ounis> ya du monde !
<Ounis> ah apparament tout ce beau monde est en mode idle :)
<sarhan> wi
<sarhan> go #geeks-tn si tu veux discuter
<sarhan> Ounis, excuse le il est un peu (beaucoup) con
<crack3r> desolé Ounis
<Ounis> no comment
<rednaks> lol
<Ounis> cool on se fait insulter depuis le début c'est assez prometteur votre truc
<rednaks> non mais il est comme ça partout
<sarhan> faut preciser que c seulement slimTN qui insulte
<rednaks> fb, twitter
<sarhan> et meme irl --'
<rednaks> sarhan looool +11111000000
<Ounis> ce n'est pas une excuse
<sarhan> je l'admet
<sarhan> mais que peut on faire?
<crack3r> allah ghaleb
<Ounis> rien
<sarhan> il a été kické après ton depart
<sarhan> mais il est revenu
<Ounis> juste moi je ne suis pas pret d'y revenir
<sarhan> mais si !
<sarhan> quand slimTN ne sera plus la
<Neo31> hya 7afla ellila :)
<Ounis> oui Neo31 :)
<fellag> eyh Neo31 ;D
<Neo31> ^^
<fellag> surtt fil thiffa lo5ra xD
<Neo31> jaw
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> pk pas ici ?
<sarhan> c un canal d'aide ubuntu
<sarhan> et il est loggé
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> i c
<geekntuxuser> =)
<Samboga> Salut
<Samboga> je ne pensais pas trouver un canal IRC avec des personnes dedans!!
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> surpriiseeee ;) Samboga
<Ounis> :)
<Ounis> Samboga: est tu sur que nous sommes des personnes ?
<Neo31> bienvenue entre nous en tt K
<Samboga> re
<Samboga> déconnecté
<Ounis> ahla Samboga
<Neo31> ok
<Samboga> Ahla
<Samboga> ça me raméne à mes années mirc
<Neo31> Samboga, y a un groupe fb aussi et une mailing liste ...
<Neo31> https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_164107230291794
<Neo31> www.ubuntu-tn.org << tu trouve ici tt les details :)
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> ca marche tjr l'irc Samboga ;)
<Samboga> demande sur FB faite
<Neo31> just a sec
<Samboga> ok
<Neo31> u'r in ;)
<Samboga> all right
<Samboga> cool
<Samboga> j'ai rencontré une personne de l'équpe lors de la foire du SIB 2010
<Samboga> c'est là que j'ai eu vent de votre existance
<Samboga> je suis sur Ubuntu depuis la version 5.10 mais tjs en solo
<Ounis> sa doit etre MaWaLe au SIB
<Neo31> wooww
<Neo31> ti hek gdim Samboga
<Neo31> pk tu nous rejoind pas alors Samboga ?
<Samboga> hakkéka ou barra
<Samboga> tu plaisante? qu'est ce queje fais tu crois là
<Neo31> hhh, Ubuntu c la force de la communaute, c pas trop cool en solo
<Neo31> hhh
<nizarus> bonsoir les jeunes
<Neo31> hayya mar7ba bik
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> ahla nizarus
<Ounis> salem nizarus
<Neo31> mela hawka 3andik les pages wiki et chwi la for any detail :)
<Neo31> commence par une inscription au launchepad (normalement tu l'as deja) et sur la mailing liste :)
<nizarus> Samboga, tu as alors une grande latence :)
<Samboga> ben depuis les années ou j'essaye de convaincre les gens de laisser tomber les "fenêtres" , je suis content de ne plus me sentir seul
<Neo31> hhh, WinBugs :p
<Samboga> ah oui, un lag de 6 an
<Neo31> el 5anfouss
<Samboga> c dur
<Neo31> mouch echobbek
<Samboga> héhéhé
<nizarus> ahla bikom
<Neo31> koi 2 9 nizarus ?
<nizarus> des nouvelles de la réunion de cet aprèm ?
<Neo31> any news a propos du SIB de sousse ?
<Neo31> nope, chwi pas au courant nizarus dhaya3t el mailing liste
<Samboga> annulé d'après ce que je sais, celui de Sfax à 80% annulé aussi
<Neo31> sle3a de5la fi 7itt
<Samboga> je suis dans la vente de matériel info
<Neo31> pfff mella kata :(
<Samboga> et normalement je devais y aller
<Samboga>  dommage
<Neo31> t d'ou Samboga ?
<Neo31> t d'ou
<Samboga> Tunis
<Samboga> originaire de Kerkennah
<Neo31> tu vien tjr a la foir de sousse ?
<Samboga> non ce n'est pas mon secteur
<Samboga> moi c tunis et sfax
<nizarus> la foire de sousse c'est pour le 28/04
<Samboga> et tu as une confirmaton nizarus
<Neo31> et celle de sfax
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> comme participant et pas comme visiteru je ve dire
<Neo31> nizarus je fait un upload du nouveau poster
<Neo31> je te passe le lien dans un message fb pr que tu le met sur la page de l'event AtomCell 11.04
<Neo31> :)
<Samboga> comme partcipant c'est pas moi à sousse, mais d'autre personnes de mon équipe
<Neo31> merci pr l'info nizarus :)
<Neo31> i c Samboga
<nizarus> Samboga, dans leur site ils donnent cette date : http://wwwhttp://www.foire-sousse.com/v1/index.php.foire-sousse.com/v1/index.php
<nizarus> http://www.foire-sousse.com/v1/index.php
<nizarus> ok Neo31
<Samboga> ok pour le sib sousse
<Samboga> merci
<Samboga> les gars
<Samboga> je suis naze
<Samboga> je vais me coucher et je reviens demain :)
<Samboga> @+
<Neo31> nizarus, haw le lien
<nizarus> @++
<Neo31> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=135582749846505&set=a.118114574926656.19836.100001843435239&ref=nf
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> bonne nuit Samboga
<nizarus> done
<Neo31> thx
<crack3r> salut ines ^^
<ines> samut
<ines> salut*
<ines> ca va?
<crack3r> hamdoulah, et toi?
<ines> hamdoullah
<crack3r> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2011-04-01
<ines> qui a essayé de configurer skype pour la visioconférenrence?
<crack3r> ines, pas encore pour moi
<ines> moi aussi j'ai essayer d'installer une version skype antérieure mais ça marche pas tjrs
<nizarus> ines, regarde par ici : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/skype
<ines> ok
<KanGouLya> Bonsoir @ * /-)
<nizarus> ines, tu peux peut être trouver une solution
<nizarus> ahla KanGouLya
<nizarus> KanGouLya, alors des nouvelles ?
<KanGouLya> Alors pour résumer C T essentiellement un tour de table pour que chacun se présente et exprime ses sentiements pour une première C T déjà pas mal
<KanGouLya> pour le salon finalement on en a pas reellement parlé avec la présence de nos secretaires d etat mais avec syrine
<KanGouLya> maintenant l objectif est de nous organiser pour offrir une alternative en urgence
<nizarus> offrir pour qui ?
<KanGouLya> pour répondre aux chantiers en cours en urgence
<nizarus> qui était présent ?
<ines> @nizarus je suis en train de lire le doc et vérifier mes parametres d'installation
<crack3r> ines, j'ai reglé mon probleme avec le mic avec cette commande: sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<ines> je vais l'essayer
<KanGouLya> Mohamed El Ouerghi, Majed Khalfallah, Ali BenBrahim, Rafik Ouechtani, Tahed Mestiri, Syrine Tlili & Sana, et bien d autres avec des professionnels
<KanGouLya> Firas Yahia y a assisté aussi pour vous représenter et vous faire un résumé
<nizarus> oui Firas m'a appelé
<KanGouLya> ok
<KanGouLya> donc C une première
<KanGouLya> il y a d autre mise au point avec syrine pour le salon linux
<KanGouLya> mais déjà je peux vous dire que seul l emplacement est financé par le ministère
<KanGouLya> pour les billets d avion ça sera à notre charge
<crack3r> ines, j'ai reglé mon probleme de la webcam avec skype aussi :D
<ines> moi j'ai réglé le mic
<ines> en utilisant ta commande :)
<crack3r> bien ines
<crack3r> essaye cette commande pour ta webcam: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<KanGouLya> Bon je vous laisse, G passé une journée de fou à courir les rdv
<KanGouLya> bonne soirée @ * /-)
<ines> ok
<ines> bsoirée
<nizarus> thx KanGouLya pour ton passaga
<nizarus> passage
<KanGouLya> au plaisiir @ très bientot ubuntu-tn /-)
<ines> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/lib41/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<ines> ça n'a pas marché :(
<crack3r> ines, sudo apt-get install libv4l-0
<Neo31> bsr ines
<Neo31> +1 crack3r
<Neo31> probleme de cam ines ?
<ines> bsr
<ines> oui
<ines> E: L'option « 0 » de la ligne de commande [d'origine -0] est inconnue.
<Neo31> sans espace ines
<Neo31> fait copier coller
<Fanen> bsr
<Neo31> ahla Fanen
<Neo31> sa va ?
<Fanen> bien Neo31
<Neo31> koi 2 9 ?
<Neo31> wine wsilt fel droid?
<Fanen> heuuu  encore en  formation  hani  k3iba  k3iba
<Neo31> ouki
<Neo31> good luck
<Fanen> thanks
<Fanen> chbih  chan  m3ebbi Neo31   denya   ze7ma lehna
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> je c pa Fanen
<Neo31> 3ilmi 3ilmik
<Neo31> d5alt la3chiia ni7seb famma meeting walla 7keya :p
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> haw echa3b 5dha chwaya 7orria 3ala geeks-tn sans bots de log :p
<Neo31> walew yconectiw dima :)
<Neo31> ping ANIS
<Fanen> je le connait  pas ce chan
<Neo31> hhh, taw ta3rfou :p
<Ounis> vaut mieux pas s'y aventurer
<Ounis> moi je me suis fait insulter dés mon entrée
<crack3r> dsl encore une fois Ounis :(
<Ounis> je ne vai plus le joindre
<Neo31> a bon !
<ines> Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait
<ines> Construction de l'arbre des dépendances
<Neo31> ija nbalbzouha Ounis
<ines> Lecture des informations d'état... Fait
<ines> E: Impossible de trouver le paquet libv41-0
<Neo31> msayba hiia !
<Ounis> non
<Ounis> moi je ne descend pas a leurs niveau
<crack3r> ines, fais copier coller
<Neo31> dsl en tt K
<Ounis> personne ne doit etre désolé
<Ounis> toute personne est responsable de ces actes
<crack3r> ines, sudo apt-get install libv4l-0
<Ounis> moi j'ai fait la faute de me joindre a ces gens
<Ounis> je ne le ferait plus ./
<Neo31> elle n'as pas fait copier coller et ella ecri
<Neo31> 41 et pas 4l
<crack3r> oui Neo31 :/
<ines> sudo apt-get install libv41-0 c ça?
<crack3r> non ines, c'est sudo apt-get install libv4l-0
<crack3r> c'est un l et non pas un
<ines> ok
<ines> re
<crack3r> ahla ines
<ines> quand j'appelle et je lance la cam le récepteur ne reçoit pas l'image il reçoit la video en train de se charger
<ines> je faait les test sur une autre machine
<crack3r> ines, va dans option de skype et teste ta webcam
<ines> c fait
<ines> je peut la tester
<crack3r> ca marche?
<Fanen> Oo
<wissem> ines: tu vas dans option->video devices->start my video automaticly when i call
<wissem> :)
<Neo31> loool
<crack3r> wissem, t'es sure?
<Fanen> ines newbies  sur  ubuntu ??
<wissem> ouais ça doit marcher, vous pouvez tester ;)
<crack3r> wissem, tu te foue de ma gueule?
<wissem> mais c ça le probléme ?
<Neo31> crack3r, normalement il faut charger skype depuis le terminal avec une option du genre LD_PRELOAD=/blablabla skype (si le test de la cam avec skype ne marche pas)
<Neo31> a vous de googler
<Neo31> je l'ai fait avant
<Neo31> et ca a resolu le probleme
<crack3r> Neo31, skype ne reconnaissait pas sa webcam avant ^o)
<geekntuxuser> ^^
<Neo31> et ca marche avec cheese ?
<geekntuxuser> Je vois ...
<Fanen> si elle  fonctionne  avec  cheese elle  doit  forcément  le faire  automatiquement avec  skype
<crack3r> marchait avec gstreamer-properties
<crack3r> Fanen, NON!
<Fanen> sinon ya  plein de  webcam chinoi  ça  marcha pas chez moi
<crack3r> pour moi enfin
<CryGeekTN> crack3r utilise teamviewer c mieux -.-'
<Fanen> c'est d'après ce que j'ai tester
<crack3r> CryGeekTN, je suis contre
<CryGeekTN> oO
<crack3r> ines, ca marche toujours pas?
<ines> oui
<ines> ça marche pas
<Neo31> crack3r, ca marche pas avec cheese c ca ?
<crack3r> Neo31, je sais pas, ca doit marcher, car ca fonctionne chez elle avec gstreamer-properties
<ines> oui
<slimTN> lu all
<Neo31> crack3r,
<Fanen> peut  être ya  un programme qui fais l'allocation du device dés le démarrage  et  le  laisse pas  partir
<Neo31> y a la LD_PRELOAD en ligne de commande
<Neo31> t'as essayer ?
<slimTN> CryGeekTN, crack3r  Fanen  geekntuxuser  ines  lu  :)
<slimTN> wissem,
<slimTN> xD
<Fanen> lu slim
<wissem> slimTN:  haha
<crack3r> oui Neo31, tout est en regle chez moi, j'avais le meme probleme qu'elle
<CryGeekTN> lu
<Neo31> hum, I see
<slimTN> ki a un blém :p
<Neo31> je c pa alors, a toi de voir avec lsusb et de voir si c un probleme avec le driver ou je c pa koi
<Neo31> no idea
<fellag> :]
<geekntuxuser> ^^
<geekntuxuser> alors ?
<slimTN> euh je sé po encore le blém dc je peux po aidé
<crack3r> slimTN, y'en a les logs
<crack3r> on peut pas tout rexpliquer
<slimTN> euh je pense po ke sé le bon moment pour cherché lé logs 3:)
<wissem> slimTN: looool
<crack3r> slimTN, ines a un probleme de  webcam avec skype
<slimTN> ah je vois
<slimTN> ines,  té encore  la ????
<wissem> crack3r: est-ce qu'elle a installé libqt4-core et libqt4-dbus ?
<ines> crack j'ai tapé cette commande env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<slimTN> mdr
<ines> skype  aété relancé et j'ai pu tester la cam
<ines> le test est réussi
<Neo31> juste pr etre sure, c'est bien cette commande que vous avez esayer crack3r ? LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<crack3r> c'est bien ines :)
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> enfin
<crack3r> oui Neo31, c'est ca
<Neo31> 9otlik men bekri jarabha
<slimTN> ines, 3andek ya RTFM
<Neo31> ^^
<ines> sauf quand j'ai effectué un appel quand je lance la video skype quitte tout seul
<Neo31> pff
<CryGeekTN> slim rtfm xD
<Neo31> ca c un bug fel skype ines
<Fanen> ech 5alit  mela
<Neo31> les developpeurs de skype karkara barcha
<ines> et quand je l'ai lancé manuellement "skype" le test de la cam ne fonctionne pas
<crack3r> oublions pas qu'il s'agit d'une beta pour skype :)
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> ca doit marcher le test ines
<ines> quand je relance skype ça ne marche pas
<ines> je doit taper tjrs la commande env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<Neo31> tu doit le lancer tjr avec la commande
<Neo31> oui
<slimTN> ines,  7ot cette commande fel racourci
<slimTN> mich 5ir
<CryGeekTN> fait une raccourci
<Neo31> tu pe editer le menu de skype ou creer u nnouveau raccourci avec cette commande
<crack3r> ines, tu dois créer un nouveau lanceur de skype avec un script dans /usr/bin
<slimTN> CryGeekTN,  Grrr
<Neo31> a vous les gnomiste de lui expliker comment :p
<Neo31> ca m'interesse de le savoir aussi
<geekntuxuser> ^^
<geekntuxuser> Un Alias suffira
<Neo31> comment je peut editer les commandes du menu applications de gnome?
<geekntuxuser> :p
<geekntuxuser> Neo31 : Clique droite sur Applications
<crack3r> Neo31, click droit sur Applications
<geekntuxuser> puis éditer
<geekntuxuser> le menu
<crack3r> voila..
<geekntuxuser> les menus*
<Neo31> kan je fait un click droit sur le menu ca ne donne rien, avec KDE ca me permet d'editer directement le menu
<Neo31> g pas l'option editer le menu
<slimTN> nn nn mouch akéka
<wissem> meme chose avec gnome Neo31
<wissem> sinon system->preferences->main menu
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> ah ok wissem
<slimTN> system=> préférence=>menu pricipal
<ines> c bon g le menu principal maintenant
<Neo31> c pas mm chose, avec kde je fait directement un clic droit sur le kmenu
<ines> nouveau menu normalement
<slimTN> nn moudifi el skype 5ir
<ines> c ça?
<ines> ok
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> +1 slimTN
<ines> comment puis je le modifier?
<slimTN> nn sa marche po
<slimTN> fo un fichier
<crack3r> ines, proprietées
<slimTN> ines, a3mel fichier fi mé document
<slimTN> ekteb fih
<crack3r> et tu ajoute le préfixe
<slimTN> crack3r,  nn
<crack3r> slimTN, ?
<slimTN> sé po du préfix sa !
<crack3r> excuse mon ignorance, c'est quoi donc?
<ines> y a dans propriétés commande je peut pas inclure la commande directement là?
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> c ca ines
<geekntuxuser> Oui ines dans le menu c'est mieux ;)
<ines> ok
<slimTN> rit crack3r  hayka ines  9alet :p
<Fanen> Neo31,   heki  el poison elli fi  tableau de bord  mil foui9 metet
<crack3r> lol Fanen
<BlackBox> mdrr
<Neo31> tableau de bord yatla3 chnouwa bel english?
<Fanen> 9alli je  doit lui  chnger de l'eau  et  il propose pas  cette  fonctionnalité :/
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> fech ta7ki Fanen
<Neo31> :p
<TerraNode> Fanen ya Fanen !
<Fanen> Wanda Neo31
<crack3r> Fanen, crée toi une autre
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> ma jarabthech avant
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> ti nista3mal fel gnome bessif
<Neo31> chwi pas ami avec wanda
<Fanen> hhh  5sara  se3a  hekki mwansetnni liha barcha  man7ebech nbadelha
<TerraNode> sudo 7outa --create --name 7outa
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> a3mlilha monument w 7ottou 3al bureau
<slimTN> elle é ou ines ?
<slimTN> wwin weslet
<ines> chui là
<ines> je suis en train d'essayer
<Neo31> haw traka7 fel menu, normalement rahi weslit saye
<slimTN> ah
<Neo31> plutot miselit toussel
<Neo31> ma weslitch
<Neo31> :p
<slimTN> ines, hawka sé3a sé3a tol 3al fb xD
<ines> nn wlh ntaba3 manich 7ala fb
<Neo31> haya barra het lien fb w wiki mela slimTN
<geekntuxuser> =)
<ines> :P
<slimTN> ti nn ines  9otlek a3mel tala bech tal9aha m3abya xD
<Neo31> https://www.facebook.com/#!/home.php?sk=group_164107230291794
<Neo31> www.ubuntu-tn.org
<slimTN> je veux testé ac twa mé nsit el pass :/
<slimTN> alé nite people
<lu10> salem
<geekntuxuser> salem
<fellag> salut
#ubuntu-tn 2011-04-02
<Fanen> bsr
<fellag> bonsoir Fanen :)
<nizarus> salam
<nizarus> @ tous
<ANIS> salem @ all
<ines> bonsoir
<crack3r> bonsoir a tous
<crack3r> bonsoir ines :)
<ines> j'ai une question les amis
<ines> j'utilise ubuntu avec une machine virtuelle qui est installé sur windows
<ines> j'ai essayer d'accéder à un site qui m'interesse bien sur windows un msg est paru "le site contient un logiciel malveillant"
<ines> donc j'ai essayer d'y accéder via ma machine ubutu
<ines> là quand j'ai accédé au site kaspersky a detecté le logiciel malveillant!!!
<crack3r> ines, c'est quoi le probleme donc?
<crack3r> c'est toute a fait normal
<wissem> ines: sous quel navigateur ?
<ines> mozila
<ines> normalement meme s'il y a des virus ubuntu ne les execute pas prk donc mon antivirus a capté un problème
<ines> ?
<wissem> normalement tu recois pas ce genre de message sur la machine virtuelle en premier lieu.
<ines> oui c ça
<wissem> tu es sùr que c sur la machine virtuelle ?
<ines> j'ai pu directement accéder au site sans warning
<ines> bien sure Oracle VM VirtualBox
#ubuntu-tn 2011-04-03
<Neo31> ahla ti hay ines hiia :)
<ines> slt :)
<Neo31> sa va ?
<ines> bien et toi?
<Neo31> ca roule 7amdoulah :)
<Neo31> chnouwa sa va ejjaw sur le chan?
<Neo31> calm chwaya ce soir :)
<ines> oui trop mech chwaya
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> hawka famma chwaya animation 3al gruope fb :p 7atine video jdida :)
<Neo31> haya n5alik, bn
<fellag> aya 3ad !
<Neo31> hhh
<fellag> w9ayét noum ! yézzi blé 7iss xD
<Neo31> ibda 3idd enti fellag
<fellag> héh
<Neo31> lezmik t9olli 9adech 3omrik bi sweb3ik kif essghar
<fellag> xD
<Neo31> noume ?
<Neo31> hhh
<fellag> tyh ma3néha ...
<Neo31> bach nemchi ama tawa bdet esahri noumech mte3ik
<Neo31> a7na mte3 hedha !?
<fellag> eyh 3ib !
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> hayya bye
<ines> bn8
<Neo31> bn tlm
<fellag> bnuit
<fellag> :/ raté
<ines> aya bonne nuit tout le monde
<fellag> bnuit
<Fanen> bsr
<fellag> bonsoir Fanen
<Fanen> bsr  enfin quelqu'un est en vie  sur  ce chan
<crack3r> bonsoir Fanen, fellag
<crack3r> voila, 2
<fellag> bah on est dans l'autre coté xD
<Fanen> cool
<fellag> on jette un oeil ici de temps en temps
<Fanen> ah  bellehi  thekerni fiha l'aure chan
<crack3r> chui entrain de decompiler une class java moi
<fellag>  #geeks-tn Fanen
<fellag> crack3r, NC ou le boulot ? ou just culture ?
<crack3r> fellag, culture en 1er lieu, et boulot :p
<fellag> :)
<wissem> bemawi: hihihi je connais ce pseudo :p merci pour l'aide ;)
<bemawi> de rien
<Fanen> bsr
#ubuntu-tn 2012-03-26
<elacheche_anis> BN @ *
<bmoez> oui
<elacheche_anis> Tux-Tn, mich to93od dima mit5obbi inti??!! :p
<Tux-Tn> elacheche_anis, mnin taa3ref 3al blewet
<Tux-Tn> la y3awed yjini elsayed
<elacheche_anis> loooool..
<ounis> what happened with Tux-Tn ;) to hide ?
<Tux-Tn> ounis, many things :D
<ounis> what kind of things
<AminosAmigos> banjour :p :p
<elacheche_anis> ping Tux-Tn
<elacheche_anis> chnouwa illi fassa5tou?
<Tux-Tn> ah le5er
<Tux-Tn> nal9ah 7atet question
<Tux-Tn> chkoun hounii
<Tux-Tn> yes5ayel rou7ou fi page a7la jaw
<elacheche_anis> loool.. ok..
<Tux-Tn> ou question 3awedha 4 fois
<Tux-Tn> y7eb ya3mel distribution linux
<Tux-Tn> fasa5tha w5alitha marra wa7da
<Tux-Tn> elacheche_anis, dima enfasa5 les publications :D
<elacheche_anis> 3oum ba7rik ;)
<Tux-Tn> dima neb3ethlhom message privén
<Tux-Tn> n9oulelhom a3lech fasa5t
<elacheche_anis> Tux-Tn, c'est un noob w y7ib direct ya3mal distro X)
<Tux-Tn> ama howa mblockini :(
<elacheche_anis> loool.. normal.. never mind..
<Tux-Tn> elacheche_anis, chouf elpublication eljdida x)
<Tux-Tn> elacheche_anis, fisa3 9bal manfasa5ha
<elacheche_anis> a333 rassi
<Tux-Tn> sa7eb  le5er x)
<elacheche_anis> X)
<elacheche_anis> No Comment :-S
<Tux-Tn> elacheche_anis, ti kal marra we7ed yeshel kifeh ypirati bel backtrick x)
<Tux-Tn> maya3refech 7atta kifeh yekteb backtrack
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhhhh...
<elacheche_anis> noobs X)
<Guest86981> Qui comprend bien linux et ubuntu????????
<Tux-Tn> Guest86981, pose directement ta question
<Tux-Tn> Guest86981, si quelqu'un connait la réponse il t'aidera
<Guest86981> Je veux m'aider dans ma group plz
<Guest86981> link de group http://www.facebook.com/groups/319997588054646/
<Tux-Tn> omg
<Tux-Tn> bon j'y vais ><
<Guest86981> merci
<Tux-Tn> bb
<Guest86981> Voulez-vous mettre comme admin dans group le dans le page
<Guest86981> page de group https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-%D8%AA%D8%A8%D8%A7%D8%AF%D9%84-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AE%D8%A8%D8%B1%D8%A7%D8%AA/264138940336305
<shichemt> Guest86981: are you Hammadi Wahech?
<Guest86981> oui?????????
<shichemt> Guest86981: netcharfou.
<Guest86981> w bik akteher sa7bi
<shichemt> Vous faites quoi dans ta vie quotidienne?
<Guest86981> bac info
<Guest86981> et nchalah mechi militer
<Guest86981> enti Hichem Khayati
<shichemt> Non, Shichemt Älen
<shichemt> c'est un ami l'autre
<Guest86981> add me dans fb
<shichemt> Guest86981: je l'utilise pas
<Guest86981> pk?
<shichemt> Vous pouvez me suivre sur twitter
<Guest86981> ok
<Guest86981> @tux-tn
<Guest86981> @shichemt
<shichemt> ouais Guest86981.
<Guest86981> chkoun bech i3aweni fil group??????????
<shichemt> Quel groupe?
<Guest86981> http://www.facebook.com/groups/319997588054646/
<shichemt> Pas moi.
<Guest86981> t3aweni ya shichemt
<Guest86981> ok
<Guest86981> merci
<shichemt> You're welcome.
<elacheche_anis> Tux-Tn, chnya hal msiba!
<bemawi> facebook et ubuntu, ça me fait super mal de voir cette "association"
<bemawi> c'est incompatible moralement, intellectuellement et éthiquement
<shichemt> Il parle trop sans rien faire.
<elacheche_anis> bemawi, pour nos FB est un moyen de publicité..
<bemawi> :(
<kimo> :)
<Tux-Tn> re
<Tux-Tn> il est parti
<Tux-Tn> youpi
<shichemt> Tux-Tn: ouais :')
<Tux-Tn> shichemt, fech ta3mel houni?
<shichemt> Tux-Tn: rien :')
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<shichemt> bonsoir
<nizarus> ahla shichemt
<elacheche_anis> Salam nizarus
<nizarus> ahla elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> :)
<geek-inside> hi
<shichemt> hi geek-inside
<geek-inside> heyy
<geek-inside> how are u ?
<shichemt> geek-inside: am duin gud, u?
<geek-inside> fine
<shichemt> geek-inside: u aint luk old enough here, r u?
<geek-inside> yea am new here
<shichemt> geek-inside: wlcm bruh
<geek-inside> thx
<shichemt> geek-inside: so r u from Tunisia?
<shichemt> yes u r
<geek-inside> excuse me what utility has this channel ?
<geek-inside> from tunisia yes
<shichemt> geek-inside: we haz a meetup every 2 weeks at least, we exchange ideas abt improving linux using and especially ubuntu usage.
<geek-inside> great !
<shichemt> of course in Tunisia community and also we have a loco team
<geek-inside> am a ubuntu user but i don't know much abt it
<shichemt> r u a facebook user?
<geek-inside> yeah of course
<shichemt> if you find anything hard, just look for it here: https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntu.tn/ , or just start a new post.
<shichemt> You're welcome, again.
<shichemt> or just talk here, everyone is listening.
<geek-inside> thank u
<geek-inside> that's so kind of u
<shichemt> I'm glad that I can help :)
<nizarus> il y a aussi la liste de diffusion : https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-tn
<nizarus> un forum : http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=227
<nizarus> etc...
<geek-inside> thx and good night
#ubuntu-tn 2012-03-27
<luna> salem
<shichemt> Bonsoir luna
<luna> y'a t-il personne
<luna> :)
<luna> bien
<luna> je peux poser  des questions
<shichemt> tfadhel :)
<luna> y'a t-il qlq  qui connait  vyatta
<shichemt> Désolé, je ne connais pas.
<luna> :(
<shichemt> On attend l'un des membres du salon repond à ton question.
<luna> nn je pense que personne ne connait
<luna> bon c un routeur  open source
<luna> mais l'objectif
<shichemt> Si non, tu peux poser ta question dans le forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=227
<shichemt> oui j'écoute.
<luna> bon c pas tt le monde qui consulte  ce forum  nn?
<shichemt> le team le consulte quotidiennement
<luna> si  on le compare  avec IRC  ...mais bon pas vraiment
<luna> j'arrive pas exploiter  l'api de vyatta
<shichemt> Tu peux consulter aussi le groupe facebook fb.com/groups/ubuntu-tn
<luna> oui  je le connais
<luna> aussi
<luna> shichemt  merci  bien
<shichemt> Je suis désolé car j'ai pas pu t'aider.
<luna> لا  تتاسف
<luna> عليا  مواصلة البحث
<shichemt> :)
<luna> concerant REST ?
<shichemt> ?
<crack3r> luna, c'est quoi le probleme?
<crack3r> vyatta est installé chez toi ou dans un serveur distant?
<luna> nn  il est installé
<luna> sous une machine virtuelle
<crack3r> luna, http://www.vyatta.com/downloads/documentation/VC6.3/Vyatta_RemoteAccessAPI2.0_R6.3_v01.pdf
<luna> :/
<luna> je l'ai telechargé
<luna> mais  bon c'est  cmmt exploiter  l'api
<crack3r> luna, Chapter 3: Operational Mode ?
<luna> Et  cmmt le transformer et developper  pour creer un ex web qui l'exploite aussi
<crack3r> luna, a l'aide de CURL et PHP
<crack3r> http://php.net/manual/en/book.curl.php
<crack3r> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=rest%20api%20php%20call
<luna> ça peut m'aider à creer  un exemple web ?
<crack3r> oui, cherches des exemples de curl et php
<luna> tu  penses  que à travers  ces outils
<luna> je peux creer
<luna> un ex
<crack3r> attends, tu veux dire quoi par "exemple web"?
<crack3r> ex web?
<luna> exemple de l'api rest
<luna> de web service
<luna> bon  web service
<crack3r> luna, d'accord c'est quoi l'ip de la machine virtuelle?
<luna> mnt je ss connectée à travers la clé
<crack3r> oui, je parle de l'ip locale (genre 192.168.x.x ?)
<luna> je peux savoir pk ?
<crack3r> pour te donner un exemple pret en php pour tester l'api?
<shichemt> ++
<bmoez> l'inscription à l'événement du jeudi (en facebook) signifie qu'il faut venir au gammarth ?
<Tux-Tn> bmoez, et qu'il faut être inscris à l'event du minsitère
<bmoez> donc, je change à "peut etre" est mieux
<AminosAmigos> sbe7 il5ir
<ounis> ahla AminosAmigos
<ounis> fibelek sbe7 ?
<AminosAmigos> cv ounis  ?
<ounis> labes hamdoullah
<AminosAmigos> 5ouk ta bdit nfi9 :)
<ounis> ti 7atta ena kont fi meeting b'ettelifoun r9adt 3'al birou
<AminosAmigos> lool
<AminosAmigos> mechi lgamart le 29 ounis  ?
<ounis> yep incha allah
<luna> crack3r  bonjour
<crack3r> bonjour luna
<Boob> salut luna
<luna> bonjour Boob
<Boob> Arrêtez de me ctcp svp
<Tux-Tn> x)
<crack3r> :)
<Boob> luna c'est toi de la mailing list?
<luna> cvd ?
<Boob> Ta gueule et suce
<Tux-Tn> oO
<Tux-Tn> Boob, ya facebook pour ça
<crack3r> bemawi, ya jabri
<Boob> Je suis bien sur le chan officiel d'ubuntu ?
<crack3r> boob plutot
<Boob> luna, encore stp
<luna> Boob ana je t'ai demander  de m'exliquer
<luna> demandé
<Boob> ah sama7ni
<Boob> expliquer quoi, mafhimtekch
<luna> tu  m'as posé une question
<luna> nn?
<Boob> oui
<Tux-Tn> Boob, ma3andek mata3mel fi 7yetek?
<luna> alors  je demande plus d'explication
<Boob> jte connais pas Tux-Tn
<Tux-Tn> Boob, tant mieux
<Boob> luna, je te vois des fois sur la mailing list d'ubuntu, enti hiya ?
<crack3r> Boob, c'est quoi ton probleme?
<Boob> j'veux qu'elle me suce :'(
<crack3r> suce ta mere
<crack3r> vas y degage
<Boob> 3amil fiha batal 9odem luna ?
<Boob> luna mtéééééééééé3III
<Boob> luna, jéwib 3al fb
<Boob> byebye
 * shichemt en mode dictator
<neo31> ping elacheche_anis Tux-Tn
<Tux-Tn> pong neo31
<neo31> ca va le chan !?
<Tux-Tn> on a eu des problèmes
<Tux-Tn> we7ed jé yinsulti fi luna
<Tux-Tn> tu peux nous ajouter le +o ?
<neo31> j'essaye
<neo31> t'as pas la commande ?
<neo31> je pe te donner op
<Tux-Tn> lé stana
<neo31> mais ca sera temporaire
<neo31> lezim chkoune yajoutiha 3and el chanserv
<Tux-Tn> /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-tn add sarhan
<shichemt> Tux-Tn*
<shichemt>  /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-tn add Tux-Tn
<neo31> "add tux-tn" is not online
<shichemt>  /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-tn Tux-Tn
<Tux-Tn> neo31, Tux-Tn
<Tux-Tn> les maj
<neo31> yep
<neo31> i did already
<Tux-Tn> bye
<neo31> bye?
<neo31> <shichemt>  /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-tn Tux-Tn <<< c temporaire ca
<elacheche_anis> pong neo31
<neo31> Tux-Tn you're in ;)
<neo31> same for you elacheche_anis
<neo31> try this /cs op #ubuntu-tn elacheche_anis
<neo31> or this /cs op #ubuntu-tn Tux-Tn
<neo31> ping Tux-Tn elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> pong neo31
<elacheche_anis> thx neo31
<elacheche_anis> neo31, inchallah fi fari7tik na3mallik chennel irc w in7ottik OP féha :p ;)
<shichemt> aya kol chay bel barka elacheche_anis xD
<elacheche_anis> hhhh shichemt thx
<neo31> hhh
<neo31> elacheche_anis maghir ma tatla3 op
<neo31> tnajjam tckiki nimporte ki maghir ma tatla3 op
<elacheche_anis> great.. juste injarrab!! :p
<DelphiWorld> salam
<DelphiWorld> hey elacheche_anis
<DelphiWorld> salut Tux-Tn
<neo31> salam DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> neo31: l'algérie a été isolé or de l'internet
<DelphiWorld> je ponce plus qu'une heur
<neo31> !?
<DelphiWorld> toute l'algérie :(
<neo31> pourquoi ?
<DelphiWorld> neo31: un problem d'inergy
<neo31> hum
<neo31> bizar
<elacheche_anis2> ça va DelphiWorld ??
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis2: bien;)
<DelphiWorld> et vous?
<elacheche_anis2> hm :)
<neo31> rka7tich elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> connection ADSL Tay7a mouch minni :'(
<DelphiWorld> :)
<DelphiWorld> re elacheche_anis
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: je vais faire la music live ;)
<elacheche_anis> :)
<elacheche_anis> oui j'ai vu ça :D
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, Ray??
<DelphiWorld> elnon!
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: music traditionaile
<elacheche_anis> lool.. jaw DelphiWorld :D
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: kanoun
<DelphiWorld> et le car de note:)
<elacheche_anis> ou je peux ecouter tes music DelphiWorld ??
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: c'est pas encore live mais http://vobradio.net46.net
<elacheche_anis> Ok..
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: c'est live de puit maroc maintenan
<elacheche_anis> :)
 * DelphiWorld slaps elacheche_anis around a bit with a large trout
 * DelphiWorld slaps neo31 around a bit with a large trout
<DelphiWorld> je vous aime mes cher amisxD
<neo31> pong DelphiWorld
<elacheche_anis> De même DelphiWorld
<neo31> me 2 DelphiWorld xD desole que j'ete trop occupee dernierement :)
<elacheche_anis> neo31, DelphiWorld sera chez nous prochainement :D
<DelphiWorld> :)
<neo31> ahah
<neo31> wa9tech ?
<neo31> avant le 7 ?
<DelphiWorld> neo31: je suis pas sure encore;)
<neo31> hum
<elacheche_anis> ping DelphiWorld
<neo31> apres le 7 sera plus cool xD
<neo31> hh
<neo31> anyway i'll be happy to see you any time
<DelphiWorld> pong elacheche_anis
<neo31> t'as des affaires en tunisie DelphiWorld ?
<DelphiWorld> neo31: non, visite
<neo31> ah ok
<DelphiWorld> neo31: :D
<DelphiWorld> neo31: je prand elacheche_anis avec moi ;)
<neo31> hh
<elacheche_anis> hhhh DelphiWorld :)
<DelphiWorld> merde avec les bulk sms!
<neo31> loool
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, neo31 BN les gars..
<DelphiWorld> haha tu vas dormir el  ?
<elacheche_anis> Oui DelphiWorld... Je suis trop fatigué X
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: sleepy boy;)
<DelphiWorld> neo31: tu a vue ma radio ?
<neo31> r
<neo31> re
<neo31> non DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> neo31: http://vobradio.net46.Net
<neo31> a link
<neo31> thx
<neo31> i became a fan of  jamendo :)
<neo31> it rox
<DelphiWorld> haha neo31
<neo31> creative commons music xD
<neo31> <3 it
<DelphiWorld> :)
<neo31> DelphiWorld in English we say visually impaired people not blind people
<DelphiWorld> neo31: :)
<neo31> nice one :)
<AminosAmigos> hello
<DelphiWorld> hey AminosAmigos
<neo31> hi
<neo31> we would start a english program soon! << when DelphiWorld ?
<AminosAmigos> dam it i just missed anis i think :/
<AminosAmigos> ?
<DelphiWorld> neo31: not sure :)
<neo31> hh
<neo31> i think so
 * DelphiWorld slaps neo31 around a bit with a large trout
<AminosAmigos> how you did that DelphiWorld  ?
<neo31> * elacheche_anis has quit (Quit: Quitte)
<DelphiWorld> AminosAmigos: did what ?
<AminosAmigos> DelphiWorld slaps neo31 around a bit with a large trout
<DelphiWorld> LOL AminosAmigos
<DelphiWorld> AminosAmigos: you do: "/slap someone"
<DelphiWorld> while someone is the nickname;:)
<neo31> lol
<AminosAmigos> did it work ?
<neo31> it works with mirc
<neo31> DelphiWorld is using  Miranda IM
<neo31> :p
<AminosAmigos> i have Xchat :/ never mind :) i'll google it
 * DelphiWorld is using it, true neo31
 * DelphiWorld hate xchat
<neo31> i think it is possible to configure it to work somehow with xchat
<neo31> you can even write some scripts for xchat :)
<neo31> xchat is not bad
 * AminosAmigos slaps DelphiWorld 
<AminosAmigos> :p
 * DelphiWorld slap back AminosAmigos
<AminosAmigos> i think the log bot hates us right now :p we need an off-topic channel :D
<DelphiWorld> haha true AminosAmigos
<AminosAmigos> anyone can provide a channel for our slapping competition ?
<DelphiWorld> loooooooooooooooooooooooooooool AminosAmigos
<DelphiWorld> bn neo31 AminosAmigos Tux-Tn
<neo31> bn del
<AminosAmigos> G.N
 * neo31 ya3ti AminosAmigos brass
 * AminosAmigos y3ayet aaay rasi wya3ti neo31 bounya 
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<AminosAmigos> salam nizarus  :) cv?
<nizarus> ça va merci et toi ?
<AminosAmigos> hamdulh :D
<k3nz0> neo31, :')
<AminosAmigos> bsr k3nz0  :) i think he is off
<k3nz0> neo31, dormir c'est mourir.
<k3nz0> Wake up and make some code, dude xD
<k3nz0> Sinon, what's up AminosAmigos
<AminosAmigos> nothing the usual :)
<AminosAmigos> whats going on with root-me ?
<k3nz0> heh, i'm not 24h/24h on it, so .. xD
#ubuntu-tn 2012-03-28
<AminosAmigos> gn
<Tux-Tn> cool
<Tux-Tn> bonjour tout le monde :)
<elacheche_anis> Bonjour Tux-Tn
<Tux-Tn> elacheche_anis, fech ta3mel.
<elacheche_anis> Tux-Tn, qui a le droit de changer le sujet du channel?
* Tux-Tn changed the topic of #ubuntu-tn to: Salon IRC de la LoCo Team approuvée ubuntu-tn : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam  | Historique du Canal : http://log.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ || Prochaine réunion le dimanche --/--/-- à --h (GMT+1) ||
<elacheche_anis> Tux-Tn, j'essaie de changer le sujet.. ChanServ dit que j'ai pas le droit de faire ça :/
* Tux-Tn changed the topic of #ubuntu-tn to: Salon IRC de la LoCo Team approuvée ubuntu-tn : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam  | Historique du Canal : http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || Prochaine réunion le dimanche --/--/-- à --h (GMT+1) ||
<Tux-Tn> j'ai changé
<elacheche_anis> Tux-Tn, pourquoi t'as le droit de faire ça et pas moi??
<elacheche_anis> :s
<Tux-Tn> elacheche_anis, ChanServ est raciste
<Tux-Tn> elacheche_anis, deop toi
<Tux-Tn> quand t'as fini de modifier
<elacheche_anis> barra 9allou raciste.. fahamni 3léhc!
<elacheche_anis> 3léch*
<Tux-Tn> elacheche_anis, aucune idée
<elacheche_anis> X)
<Tux-Tn> haya bye
<Tux-Tn> je go
<elacheche_anis> salam nizarus :D
<nizarus> ahla elacheche_anis :)
<elacheche_anis> ça va !
<nizarus> cossi cossa mais hmd :)
<nizarus> qui ira demain à gammarth ?
<elacheche_anis> hmd :)
<elacheche_anis> pas moi :'(
<nizarus> pas moi aussi :/
<elacheche_anis> peut être eon__, Tux-Tn ou ounis
<elacheche_anis> alihentati
<Tux-Tn> nizarus, moi j'y vais
<Tux-Tn> nizarus, et normalement alihentati et eon__
<nizarus> Tux-Tn: tu habite où ?
<ounis> nizarus: i'm in
<ounis> enchallah
<elacheche_anis> ounis, y'aura pas un live streaming??
<ounis> absolutely no idea
<nizarus> en fait je cherche quelqun qui habite dans la région (monastir, sousse) et qui ira à gammarth
<elacheche_anis> ok
<Tux-Tn> nizarus, en fait Tux-Tn = sarhan donc j'habite à Tunis
<nizarus> ok Tux-Tn merci :)
<ounis> Tux-Tn l tawwa ma 9oltech chbik metkhobbi :)
<Tux-Tn> ounis, 5ayef men chkoun
<ounis> Tux-Tn: chkoun ?
<Tux-Tn> we7ed jé marra
<Tux-Tn> non en fait ounis j'ai mis un pseudo à la place de mon nom pour être plus anonyme
<ounis> chbih bech yeklek ?
<ounis> dima yji ?
<ounis> mazel yji ?
<ounis> etc ?
<ounis> :)
<Tux-Tn> ounis, tux-tn was my first nickname on this channel
<ounis> ken rak7et bounya taw n7ezzou normal :D
<Tux-Tn> ounis, 2 years ago
<ounis> true the nickname is familiar to me
 * ounis gtg, have another booooring meeting
<Tux-Tn> ounis, bye :)
<luna_> salem à tous
<tarkan> slt je veut b1 installer jitterbit-client-4.0.3-6.p.i386.rpm
<tarkan> commentt faire
<tarkan> ?
<elacheche_anis> tarkan, utilise la commende alien pour le convertir vers .deb
<tarkan> j'ai suivi cet commande
<elacheche_anis> tarkan, http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/alien
<elacheche_anis> tarkan, après tu install le fichier .deb à l'aide de dpkg: sudo dpkg -i fichier.deb
<tarkan> j'ai fai tt ca
<elacheche_anis> et??
<elacheche_anis> ping tarkan
<tarkan> wi en cour
<tarkan> j'ai fai cet commande
<tarkan> é pour lancer ce logiciel il faut mettre
<tarkan> jitterbit_client
<tarkan> apré ce ci est aficcher
<tarkan> The environment variable JITTERBIT_CLIENT_HOME could not be set Please set JITTERBIT_CLIENT_HOME. To set it permanently insert the line export =<your_path_to_jitterbit_client> in the file /home/makrem/.jitterbit_clientrc.
<tarkan> q'estce que je dois faire
<tarkan> é merci d'vance
<tarkan> :)
<Tux-Tn> tarkan, le programme vient de te le dire
<Tux-Tn> Please set JITTERBIT_CLIENT_HOME. To set it permanently insert the line export =<your_path_to_jitterbit_client> in the file /home/makrem/.jitterbit_clientrc.
<elacheche_anis> att
<elacheche_anis> +1 Tux-Tn
<elacheche_anis> tarkan, normalement le path c'est /etc/jitterbit_client/
<tarkan> j'ai pa compri
<tarkan> c que je dois faire
<elacheche_anis> ouvre terminal et fait nano .jitterbit_clientrc
<tarkan> ok
<tarkan> puis
<elacheche_anis> et ajoute la ligne: export = /etc/jitterbit_client/
<elacheche_anis> bien sur à condition que le path sera bien /etc/jitterbit_client
<elacheche_anis> tu dois vérifier si c'est le path ou pas.. cherche ça sur le site officiel de l'application
<tarkan> ok
<elacheche_anis> ping tarkan
<AminosAmigos> good evening :)
<Tux-Tn> hello AminosAmigos
<AminosAmigos> hello :) whats up ?
<Tux-Tn> rien comme d'hab
<AminosAmigos> oky :D
<Tux-Tn> AminosAmigos, tu es sous ubuntu là?
<AminosAmigos> nop
<Tux-Tn> windows 7 ><
<Tux-Tn> pourquoi t'utilise pas linux?
<Tux-Tn> linuxmint ou ubuntu pour commencer
<AminosAmigos> bo5el
<AminosAmigos> ti 3andi 7keyet 5 distros
<Tux-Tn> taw testenes
<Tux-Tn> ca fait 2 ans que j'ai pas mis un winzeft sur un pc
<Tux-Tn> je le voie qu'au lycée
<Tux-Tn> et tant mieu
<DelphiWorld> salut;)
<DelphiWorld> salam AminosAmigos Tux-Tn
<AminosAmigos> mochkelti fil les document ili 3andi 7kayet 200 G win mch n7othom wena n'installi
 * AminosAmigos slaps DelphiWorld with a candy :p
<Tux-Tn> AminosAmigos, 3andek combien d'espace vide dans ton DD
<AminosAmigos> c 30 d 122
<AminosAmigos> maw ma9soum 3la zouz c wd
<Tux-Tn> installi ton ubuntu sur le C
<Tux-Tn> tout en le formattant
<Tux-Tn> a3mel partition 15Go pour ton /
<Tux-Tn> et 15go pour ton home
<AminosAmigos> ton /    ???
<Tux-Tn> euh
<Tux-Tn> je parle chinois peut être
<Tux-Tn> AminosAmigos, tu vois dans windows la hirarchie c'est C:
<Tux-Tn> et après des dossiers
<Tux-Tn> windows
<Tux-Tn> program files
<Tux-Tn> program data
<Tux-Tn> users
<Tux-Tn> AminosAmigos, 9a3ed etaba3 feya?
<AminosAmigos> oui
<AminosAmigos> C:\Program Files
<Tux-Tn> exactement
<Tux-Tn> bon pour linux et les *unix en général
<Tux-Tn> on a une racine /
<Tux-Tn> elle represente ton C:
<Tux-Tn> et après des dossiers
<AminosAmigos> a fhimt
<Tux-Tn> /home pour le C:\users
<AminosAmigos> w /etc chnowa fiiha hethi ?
<Tux-Tn>  /var /etc /usr
<Tux-Tn> etc
<Tux-Tn> AminosAmigos, chaque dossier à son utilisation
<AminosAmigos> mayserlihom chy les dossiers ili fil d ?
<Tux-Tn> AminosAmigos, /etc contient les fichiers de configuration
<Tux-Tn> AminosAmigos, si tu touche pas à ton D: rien ne lui arrivera
<Tux-Tn> et tu pourra même l'utiliser sous ta distribution linux
<Tux-Tn> qui peut lire/écrire sur du ntfs
<AminosAmigos> asm3 ye5i il magasin general tbi3 les pc masboub fihom ubuntu walaw ?
<Tux-Tn> AminosAmigos, aucune idée
<Tux-Tn> AminosAmigos, tu veux acheter un pc avec ubuntu préinstallé?
<AminosAmigos> nn just nes2el
<AminosAmigos> 5ater fama bnaya t7eb t installi flash
<AminosAmigos> wyotlob 3liha mot de pass
<Tux-Tn> c'est quoi le rapport x')
<AminosAmigos> 9atli chretou mil magasin general masboub fih ubuntu :D
<AminosAmigos> ye5i frahet :)
<Tux-Tn> normalement le mot de passe c'est celui de sa session
<Tux-Tn> et si elle le connait pas
<Tux-Tn> il y a un moyen de le changer sur ubuntu
<Tux-Tn> AminosAmigos, donne lui le lien de notre groupe facebook ou de ce canal irc et je lui expliquerai tout en détail
<AminosAmigos> heya fi ubuntu-tn 7atet il prob mte3ha :)
<Tux-Tn> et elle a été aidée?
<AminosAmigos> not exactly :)
<AminosAmigos> brb
<AminosAmigos> back :)
<chiheb_chaga> salemou 3alaykom :)
<AminosAmigos> salem :)
<AminosAmigos> :D ? ping dead people
#ubuntu-tn 2012-03-29
<aminefer> elacheche_anis: ahla bik :)
<rezguino> Ping
<elacheche_anis> pong rezguino
 * DelphiWorld slaps elacheche_anis around a bit with a large trout
 * DelphiWorld slaps sarhan around a bit with a large trout
<DelphiWorld> salam :P
<elacheche_anis> Salam DelphiWorld :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: ;)
<elacheche_anis> :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: Super bonne expression :P
<DelphiWorld> re;)
<fak_her> bonsoir
<fak_her> ping
#ubuntu-tn 2012-03-30
<DelphiWorld> salam :D
 * DelphiWorld slaps elacheche_anis around a bit with a large trout
<DelphiWorld> http://pbx.zenoradio.com:8000/live.m3u
<DelphiWorld> d
<elacheche_anis> salam DelphiWorld :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: ;)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: stage encore? :P
<elacheche_anis> oui DelphiWorld  :/
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: ;)
<DelphiWorld> =)
<ines> slt
<DelphiWorld> salut ines
<elacheche_anis> slt ines
<ines> est ce que qqn peut m'aider, je veut montr un disque dur en virtualbox
<elacheche_anis> t'as installé quoi sous VBox?
<ines> quand j'ajoute le disc le systeme ne veut plus démarrer
<ines> centos
<elacheche_anis> et tu veux faire quoi exactement.. le DD c'est le DD externe du pc ou un autre?
<ines> le msg d'erreur est le systeme ne sait plus sur quel disc il doit booter
<elacheche_anis> répond à ma question et dis moi comment t'as ajouter le disque
<ines> nn un DD virtuel aussi
<ines> je l'ai ajouter avec l'assistant de config de Vbox
<elacheche_anis> jamais testé ça.. attend je test maintenant
<ines> ok
<elacheche_anis> le nouveau DD est vide ou contient un autre OS?
<ines> il est vide
<elacheche_anis> ok
<elacheche_anis> ines, t'as ajpouter le DD sous comme etant un nouveau controleur SATA??
<ines> nn
<ines> ide
<elacheche_anis> supprime le et crée un nouveau disque SATA..
<ines> ok
<elacheche_anis> sinon tu peut juste configurer ton DD ide pour qu'il soit pas le master
<ines> il est pas le master
<ines> esclave primaire
<elacheche_anis> la deuxième proposition ne fonctionne pas.. alors supprime le et recrée un DD SATA
<ines> ok
<Boob> :)
<Boob> c'est qui elacheche_anis, il me demande des infos perso en pv
<ines> c l'admin
<Boob> ça n'empêche pas qu'il ne doit pas me demander des infos personnelles
<elacheche_anis> Boob, les discutions ici doivent être à propos de ubuntu ou des foss..
<Boob> discussions *
<elacheche_anis> discussions**
<Boob> Bien, bravo :)
<Boob> Mais c'est venu un peu en retard :p
<Boob> re ines
<Boob> ines: windows :o ?
<shichemt> eon__: gg t dans la nationale 1
<eon__> shichemt: hahaha j'ai raté ça :)
<DelphiWorld> ahahahah elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> Quoi DelphiWorld !!
<sarhan> salut DelphiWorld
 * DelphiWorld set mode +B*! elacheche_anis/ubuntu/tn/*!
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: :)
<Tux-Tn> DelphiWorld, quand seras-tu à Tunis?
<ines> slt
<ines> quelle est la commande qui permet delister les systemes de fichiers?
<elacheche_anis> dh -h
<elacheche_anis> df -h ****
<elacheche_anis> sorry faute de frappe
<neo31> ahla ines
<ines> ahla
<ines> :)
<neo31> re
<neo31> ping Tux-Tn
<Tux-Tn> pong neo31
<neo31> weslik el mail ?
<Tux-Tn> ay
<neo31> gut
<Tux-Tn> uploadit kol chay
<neo31> test7a9 shuck y3awnik fel importation?
<Tux-Tn> lé kamaltha
<Tux-Tn> nestanew eldomaine tawa
<neo31> je pense famma des valeurs a changer fel base de donnee
<neo31> fi wa7da mel les tables
<neo31> fiha config
<neo31> ok
<neo31> ok
<neo31> gut
<Tux-Tn> 1- chbikom dawertouha wordpress
<neo31> tu c pas chnia mochkolt el tunet exact ?
<Tux-Tn> 2- chbikom ma3yetoulich endeveloppi eltheme m3akom
<neo31> c pa moi Tux-Tn
<neo31> nssit fel reunion physique ?
<Tux-Tn> 3- chbih elthème eljdid simple yesser
<neo31> mahom 7atou chokri
<neo31> houwa 9al dawrouha wordpress
<neo31> moi je ss tjr contre
<neo31> je prefere drupal
<neo31> de toute facon c un site ki marche :p
<neo31> on s'enfou chnia el platforme
<neo31> kif yet7att online avec un bon nom de domaine
<Tux-Tn> c'est pas grave la platforme
<neo31> et des comptes emails et tt
<Tux-Tn> ce qui me dérange
<Tux-Tn> c'est que ma5dmnehech mab3adhna
<neo31> wa9thha ennajmou na3mlou 7aja ma 5ir w npropoziwha
<neo31> no problemos
<Tux-Tn> chad chuck 5edmou men jihtou
<neo31> nah ma 5edmouch wa7dou
<neo31> 3awnetou geekette chwaya je pense
<neo31> si si
<neo31> w golden aussi
<neo31> i don't care so much for now, elmouhem yet7att site sur net
<neo31> inchalah 7atta bel html w gedit
<neo31> wala bel frontpage :p xD
<neo31> je pe tester avec l'@ ip Tux-Tn ?
<Tux-Tn> tu peux pas
<Tux-Tn> stana
<neo31> ok np
<neo31> tu c pas c koi le problem exact 3and el tunet ? pour le nom de domaine
<neo31> ?
<neo31> Tux-Tn
<Tux-Tn> non
<Tux-Tn> aucune idée
<neo31> eske najam notlobhom nestafsar menhom
<neo31> wala nemrijhom chwaya bach yekbssoulna rwe7hom
<Tux-Tn> matnejemech
<Tux-Tn> eldomaine besm ali
<Tux-Tn> y9ouloulek ech mda5lek
<neo31> humm
<neo31> ouki
<neo31> thx
<fak_her> bonsoir !!
<fak_her> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<fak_her> !!!!!!!!
<fak_her> ya mowaten
<fak_her> personne !!!!
<fak_her> bonsoir !!!!
<fak_her> :D
<fak_her> test echo
<fak_her> ping
<fak_her> kimo !!!
<kimo> yes
<kimo> welcome
<fak_her> bonsoir
<kimo> alors
<kimo> ce qoi la probléme
<kimo> :D
<fak_her> ma carte graphique est une ATI Radeon Mobility HD5...
<fak_her> le pilote proprétaire me cause beaucoup de problème.
<fak_her> le pilote libre Gallium est installé automatiquement après le désinstalation du pilote propr, et depuis ma ventillateur ne cesse de s'arreter, elle tourne à fond
<fak_her> maintenant je veux essayé le pilote libre readonhd, comment faire pour désinstaller Gallium ?
<fak_her> comment installer readonhd ?
<kimo> quel version de ubuntu
<kimo> !!!
<fak_her> 11.10
<kimo> vous utilise unity
<fak_her> oui
<fak_her> j'aime bien gnome-shell mais barcha machakil fih a cause du carte graphique
<kimo> ilya un methode efficase pour installer le driver correctement   1 sec je vous cherche le lien
<fak_her> ok
<kimo> http://chteuchteu.wordpress.com/2011/10/18/ubuntu-11-10-gpu-ati-installer-les-drivers/
<fak_her> fil3ada j'installe le pilote propr presque de cette manière mais à chaque fois que linux fait des mises à jours importantes, yitplanta kif nji n7ilou
<fak_her> je veux essayer cette méthode et le prochain mise à jour nchouf ken sava ou pas :D
<fak_her> kimo !!!
<kimo> uoi
<kimo> oui
<kimo> ça marche avec moi
<kimo> acec cette methode
<fak_her> c bon fibali bech n9olik rahou w7il fi generating package
<fak_her> aya c bon pr le moment
<fak_her> et avec gnome 3 ???
<fak_her> la dernière ligne de commande : rm fglrx*.deb c koi ?
<kimo> tfasa5 le fichiers eli t3amlo
<kimo> mba3ed el installation
<kimo> a3mel'ha
<fak_her> 9ali aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<fak_her> pr ati*
<fak_her> rm: impossible de supprimer «ati*»: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<fak_her> rmdir: échec de suppression de «ATI_drivers/»: Le dossier n'est pas vide
<fak_her> nfass5ou graphiquement ?
<fak_her> fi tuto maktouba (optionnel)
<fak_her> alors je fais quoi ;)
<kimo> mata3melhech
<fak_her> ok je redémarrage
<fak_her> mais avant
<fak_her> est ce que ta essayer si ca marche avec gnome 3 ??
<fak_her> redémarre*
<fak_her> alors kimo !!!?
<kimo> qoi
<kimo> demariit !!!
<fak_her> wiii
<fak_her> famachi manip na3milha o5ra, fi catalyst par exemple
<fak_her> et a chaque fois kif tahbit version jdida f driver n3awid kima 3malet ??
<fak_her> et est ce que gnome 3 marche bien avec cette methode d'instalation ?
<kimo> accune ideé mais je crois marche car je utilise gnome 2 avec compiz
<kimo> c mieux que gnome 3
<fak_her> meme interface kima kanit f 10.10 ??
<kimo> oui oui fak_her
<fak_her> comment je fais pour l'avoir ?
<fak_her> merci beaucoup pour votre aide kimo, bonne nuit
<fak_her> ;)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-03-31
<neo31> salut
<neo31> comment formater c: svp ?
<neo31> ahla bel rednaks :) comment ca va ?
<rednaks> salut neo31
<rednaks> hamdoullah :) et toi ?
<rednaks> neo31, C:\> format c:\
<rednaks> non
<rednaks> ?
<rednaks> non
<neo31> not good
<neo31> je c pa
<neo31> je v essayer rednaks
<neo31> :p
<rednaks> qu'est ce qui va pas neo31  ? labes ?
<neo31> koi 2 9 enti ch3amel ?
<neo31> ti juste chwaya fadda w 9raya c tt
<neo31> je c pa tislik ou pa el marra hedhi
<rednaks> labes labes :)
<neo31> lol lebess !! la la ken ma silkitch bach nbattal w nemchi netcharraf walla ninta7ir
<neo31> kounch ken tnajam ta3tini diplome wa9thha 7aja o5ra
<neo31> :p
<neo31> hh haya a5tana mel kobbi mte3i
<neo31> enti winek ch3amel !?
<neo31> koi 2 9 ?
<rednaks> loooooool yessr tla3t pessimiste :D
<rednaks> hani nbarbech kil 3ada :D
<neo31> sa7 sa7
<neo31> system down ha rednaks
<neo31> normal massir koll system
<neo31> pe etre tislik un jr yarja3 en place ba3d chwaya inspection maintenance w mise a jour
<neo31> pe etre pa aussi :p
<rednaks> XD
<neo31> fech tbarbach enti ?
<rednaks> n'instali fi git
<rednaks> serveur
<neo31> nice :)
<neo31> gotta get back to my studies
<neo31> c ya soon
<AminosAmigos> Hello :)
<DelphiWorld> hey;)
 * DelphiWorld slaps elacheche_anis around a bit with a large trout
<DelphiWorld> salut neo31 elacheche_anis Tux-Tn
<elacheche_anis> salut DelphiWorld :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: j'ai besoin de vous:D
 * neo31 says hi to DelphiWorld and gets back to his studies :)
<DelphiWorld> lol neo31
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, :)
<Tux-Tn> hello world
<AminosAmigos> hello
<Tux-Tn> elacheche_anis, 3andi el7a9 nodhrbou kal wahch?
<elacheche_anis> énéhou?
<Tux-Tn> elacheche_anis, eli yfloodi fel groupe
<Tux-Tn> kali y7eb ya3mel distribution
<Tux-Tn> nal9ah kel 3ada hors sujet
<Tux-Tn> 3amel publication
<Tux-Tn> finkom ya jme3a chbikom 7agara
<elacheche_anis> go ahead Tux-Tn
<Tux-Tn> enkickih? walla na3tih dernier avertissement?
<Tux-Tn> en plus je peux pas lui envoyer de messages privé
<elacheche_anis> avertissement
<Tux-Tn> elsayed meblockini ou je c pas quoi
<Tux-Tn> elacheche_anis, si tu peux le faire fais le
<Tux-Tn> bon pasta time
<elacheche_anis> ok Tux-Tn.. je m'en occupe de ça après :)
<neo31> <Tux-Tn> finkom ya jme3a chbikom 7agara <<< lol Tux-Tn
<neo31> machilou avertissement bach yestikbiss w next time kick
<elacheche_anis> Tux-Tn, a3mallou commentaire 9ollou ija lil irc w a7ki m3éh lihni ;)
<elacheche_anis> billéhi sba7 il5ir si neo31
<elacheche_anis> :p
<neo31> bijour
<Tux-Tn> neo31, machitlou deja
<Tux-Tn> ktebthoulou fel groupe l'avertissement
<neo31> nice
<neo31> haya nrakaz fi chwaya 9raya
<neo31> sinon ken doubil taw nkallam mark ya3tini diplome xD
<elacheche_anis> neo31, dawrit il abtal mab3adhna X)
<neo31> m3aya enti!?
<neo31> ti dawrit abtal 2.0 eni
<neo31> lezimni nanja7 maghir cc w tp
<neo31> ma3neha fi koll matiere lezimni 14 bach net3adda
<Tux-Tn> neo31 yata7ada elmosta7il
<neo31> njib train 14
<neo31> nanja7 b3achra chey7a
<neo31> lol
<Tux-Tn> hah
<Tux-Tn> jeyeb 6 premier semestre?
<neo31> Tux-Tn sa7itik o5roj men mo5i la ndour nmachmchik
 * neo31 en mode tazz
<neo31> non
<neo31> ma na7dharch
<Tux-Tn> 6 ya bou galb
<neo31> 3andi sarssout zeroet fel controle continue
<neo31> wel tp
<Tux-Tn> 6 wda5lt ta9ra?
<neo31> nod5ol de temps en temps bach nchoufhom fech ya9raw w na9ra wa7di apres
<neo31> mais controle continue lezmik dima ta7dhar bach te5ou note
<neo31> w lezmik dima ta9ra w ti5dim 7keya dra kifech
<neo31> fel les instituts lo5rina dawrit abtal ma ye7sbouch cc juste exam
<neo31> ama a7na 9wwiin y7ibouna natl3ou lel gamra ma yfalltounech
<neo31> chokran li ba3ith el 9anet
<Tux-Tn> enti bech tatla3 lel gamra ou tahbet
<neo31> ha galbi
<neo31> 5alini nemchi
<neo31> ma3adech tpinguiwni
<Tux-Tn> ping Neo`chibh`mon7rf
<Neo`chibh`mon7rf> degage
<Tux-Tn> elacheche_anis, ta3rfou mon bot eli ypingi?
<Tux-Tn> elacheche_anis, ahawka da5eltou marra fel channel le5er
<elacheche_anis> lool
<elacheche_anis> Tux-Tn, éni zéda controle X)
<Tux-Tn> elacheche_anis, chbikom 9araya yesser
<elacheche_anis> allah ghaleb.. Tux-Tn 5oudh il bac ataw tchouf ijjaw.. méchéklik ilkol tit7al X)
<Tux-Tn> elacheche_anis, ya fechlin :D
<Tux-Tn> lehin connecté fel IRC
<elacheche_anis> looool X)
<elacheche_anis> pin fak_her
<elacheche_anis> ping**
<fak_her> bonsoir anis
<elacheche_anis> ahla bik fak_her :)
<fak_her> 7ata ena dima présent empathy yit7al f démarrage w salon favoris connexion automatique
<fak_her> mais zhar win nist7a9 assistance mayjawibni 7ad
<fak_her> ;s
<fak_her> :s
<elacheche_anis> fak_her, éni en général de 09h -> 21h nabda connecté irc.. juste fil weekend na3mal pause.. yodhorli inti mé t7il pc kén fillil X)
<fak_her> wiiii f lil :/
<fak_her> w salon francais ya7grou les problèmes des débutants :D
<elacheche_anis> lool fak_her ubuntu-fr m3ibya barcha..
<fak_her> wiiii
<AminosAmigos> http://www.kongregate.com/games/Rob_Almighty/brain-waves   jeu 7lowa jarbouha
<fak_her> :D
<fak_her> da5litni f 7it ba3ed el 40
<elacheche_anis> AminosAmigos, j'aime bien :D
<AminosAmigos> 9aech ?
<elacheche_anis> 77% toi??
<elacheche_anis> fak_her, ??
 * elacheche_anis playing Mari0 :p
<fak_her> mazilet makamltich
<elacheche_anis> X)
<elacheche_anis> AminosAmigos, !
<AminosAmigos> dsl awl mara 68
<AminosAmigos> wthaniya 79
<elacheche_anis> éni 3malt marra bark :p
 * elacheche_anis BRB
<fak_her> 60 :D
<fak_her> 3andi mochkla f précision et multitache
<fak_her> :D
<AminosAmigos> multitask mata7kich *)
<fak_her> gnome 3.4 est une version stable ???
<elacheche_anis> oui fak_her
 * elacheche_anis mich yimchi yochrob 9ahwa.. Aya chkoun y7ib??
 * DelphiWorld slaps elacheche_anis around a bit with a large trout
<DelphiWorld> good night
<DelphiWorld> thank you elacheche_anis for the help brother;)
 * DelphiWorld slaps Neo`chibh`mon7rf around a bit with a large trout
<DelphiWorld> Neo`chibh`mon7rf: back to your normal name:P
<fak_her> ppa:ricotz/testing ???? chbiha testing ??
<fak_her> http://www.le-libriste.fr/2012/03/ubuntu-11-10-installer-gnome-3-4/
#ubuntu-tn 2012-04-01
<AminosAmigos> elacheche_anis@  mouch bech na3mlou Precise Release Party ?
<elacheche_anis> oui AminosAmigos inchallah.. hani inraka7 ;)
<AminosAmigos> 5ater d5alt ba3thi fil ML ma3adech fahem kou3i min bou3i :p kol mara nasm3 b event wmfhmtch chkoun machi lwin wwa9tech !
<elacheche_anis> AminosAmigos, ataw éni in9ollik ;)
<AminosAmigos> thnx :)
 * DelphiWorld slaps elacheche_anis around a bit with a large trout
<elacheche_anis> salam DelphiWorld :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: ;)
<DelphiWorld> sava elacheche_anis ?
<elacheche_anis> hmd DelphiWorld :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: j'ai pris un téléphone IP
<DelphiWorld> Simen C470IP
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, t'as terminer ta radio??
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: non, non! :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: on est pas bien organisé alore on est besoin d'une réunion
<elacheche_anis> ok
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, jolie le téléphone :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis:)
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<Tux-Tn> salam nizarus
<nizarus> alors RMS confirme ça visite en Tunisie ?
<Tux-Tn> normalement
<nizarus> c'est quoi le programme de la journée  IFSF ?
<sahli_> bsr
#ubuntu-tn 2013-03-25
<elacheche_anis> Bonjour ;)
<AminosAmigos> sbe7 il5ir
<davlefouAMD> Quelque chose à survécu,
<rezguino__> AminosAmigos, :D
<AminosAmigos> hey rezguino__  :)
#ubuntu-tn 2013-03-26
<AminosAmigos> Neo31`, are you available ? i have a small prob :)
#ubuntu-tn 2013-03-27
<AminosAmigos> yello :p
<AminosAmigos> hey :)
<SaphirusTux> salut les amis
<SaphirusTux> j'ai besoin d'aide est ce femma chkoune y3awen ? :)
<r3zguin0> salut SaphirusTux
<SaphirusTux> salut :)
<r3zguin0> how can i help u ?
<SaphirusTux> j'ai un probleme avec 12.04
<SaphirusTux> je l'ai installé et j'ai fait un update + un upgrade
<r3zguin0> c'est quoi le problem exactement ? :)
<SaphirusTux> sauf que lorsque j'essaye d'installer un package il me dit que les systeme n'est pas coherent
<SaphirusTux> attend je te fais un copier coller
<SaphirusTux> Les paquets suivants contiennent des dépendances non satisfaites :
<SaphirusTux>  libgl1-mesa-glx : Dépend: libglapi-mesa (= 8.0.4-0ubuntu0.4)
<SaphirusTux>                    Recommande: libgl1-mesa-dri (>= 7.2)
<SaphirusTux> E: Impossible de corriger les problèmes, des paquets défectueux sont en mode « garder en l'état ».
<SaphirusTux> j'ai besoin de libgl1-mesa-glx
<SaphirusTux> sachant que je j'ai reinstallé ubuntu 2 fois et toujours ça me donne le meme resultat
<SaphirusTux> tu utilises quel vesion ?
<SaphirusTux> version ?
<r3zguin0> 12.10
<r3zguin0> sinon
<r3zguin0> quel package tu veux installer ?
<SaphirusTux> j'ai besoin de libgl1-mesa-glx
<r3zguin0> sudo apt-get install  libgl1-mesa-glx
<r3zguin0> sudo apt-get install  libglapi-mesa
<SaphirusTux> oui mais le probleme persiste
<SaphirusTux> je vais ressayé
<SaphirusTux> toujours le meme resultat
<SaphirusTux> Les paquets suivants contiennent des dépendances non satisfaites :
<SaphirusTux>  libgl1-mesa-glx : Dépend: libglapi-mesa (= 8.0.4-0ubuntu0.4)
<SaphirusTux>                    Recommande: libgl1-mesa-dri (>= 7.2)
<SaphirusTux> E: Impossible de corriger les problèmes, des paquets défectueux sont en mode « garder en l'état ».
<r3zguin0> try  un sudo apt-get update && apt-get  dist-upgrade
<SaphirusTux> pour passer en 12.10 ?
<r3zguin0> non pour refresh les listes des paquets
<SaphirusTux> distupgrade c'est pas pour passer à 12.10 ?
<SaphirusTux> ok je vais essayer
<SaphirusTux> toujour la meme chose
<SaphirusTux> essaye de l'installer toi meme
<SaphirusTux> si ça passe je vais installer 12.10
<SaphirusTux> ubuntu devient de plus en plus merdique :)
<r3zguin0> deja installé 3andi les paq :)
<SaphirusTux> le problemec'est que je veux rester en LTS
<r3zguin0> sinon mieux que tu fait un upgrade
<r3zguin0> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-12-04-to-ubuntu-12-10
<r3zguin0> voila comment
<SaphirusTux> la 13.04 mezzelilha bech tarka7
<SaphirusTux> je l'ai deja fait
<SaphirusTux> mais j'ai ete obligé de reinstallé car walla mahouch stable et le xserver mhabbech yekhdem
<SaphirusTux> j'ai reinstallé mon drivers nvidia mais ça n'a pas marché
<SaphirusTux> je pense que je vais faire une installation à partir de zero
<SaphirusTux> le support de la 12.10 youfa wa9tech ?
<r3zguin0> mézal
<r3zguin0> sinon c koi ta config ?
<SaphirusTux> un i7 nvidia 730M 8Go ram
<r3zguin0> dell N series ?
<SaphirusTux> avant j'etais avec linux mint elle fonctionnait tres bien
<SaphirusTux> non acer
<SaphirusTux> toute cette merde pour installer cuda pour pouvoir compiler opencv à partir de la source
<r3zguin0> try glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<r3zguin0> hét al resultat
<r3zguin0> et lspci -vnn | egrep "VGA|3D|Display"
<AminosAmigos> hello :)
<AminosAmigos> r3zguin0, o/
<r3zguin0> ahla AminosAmigos
<r3zguin0> o/
<SaphirusTux> ahla
<AminosAmigos> SaphirusTux, :)
<SaphirusTux> samahni je n'ai pas vu ton message
<SaphirusTux> glx info n'est pas installé
<r3zguin0> SaphirusTux,
<SaphirusTux> tu veux faire quoi avec ces commandes ?
<r3zguin0> a3tini resultat mta3 commande 2
<SaphirusTux> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Ivy Bridge Graphics Controller [8086:0166] (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<SaphirusTux> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation Device [10de:0fe1] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<r3zguin0> bon voila
<r3zguin0> fama problem fil les cartes graphiques intel+Nvidea
<r3zguin0> nvidia*
<r3zguin0> éma fam 7al tkt
<r3zguin0> d'abort fait
<r3zguin0> http://ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl/ubuntu//pool/main/m/mesa/libgl1-mesa-glx_7.0.3~rc2-1ubuntu3_i386.deb
<r3zguin0> dsl
<r3zguin0> wget http://ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl/ubuntu//pool/main/m/mesa/libgl1-mesa-glx_7.0.3~rc2-1ubuntu3_i386.deb
<r3zguin0> puis sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<SaphirusTux> hethi une version jdida du .deb elli mfazzed illi3ba ?
<r3zguin0> hédhika a5er version
<r3zguin0> 7.0.3
<r3zguin0> c bon mchét ?
<SaphirusTux> libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 non installé
<SaphirusTux> juste un detail rani andi i7 :))))
<r3zguin0> http://bumblebee-project.org/install.html
<SaphirusTux> donc 64 bits
<r3zguin0> non ça doit marcher tkt
<r3zguin0> installi bumblebee
<r3zguin0> apres 3awéd installi les drivers mta3 nvidia
<r3zguin0> éna hékaka mchétli
<SaphirusTux> eno mochkilti mich fi les drivers car deja khaddemtou et je sais l'installer
<SaphirusTux> ena j'ai installé le driver proprietaire mte3 nvidia
<SaphirusTux> et j'ai installé cuda
<SaphirusTux> amma hal probleme rahou il persiste
<SaphirusTux> j'ai l'impression femma hkeya mte3 2 paquets alternatifs
<r3zguin0> les drivers mahomich activé raw 3andék !
<SaphirusTux> ne peuvent pas s'installer isimultanement ils sont mutuellement exclusifs je dois enlever celui la et installer l'autre
<SaphirusTux> oui je sais
<SaphirusTux> car je ne l'ai aps installé
<SaphirusTux> car j'ai recommencé tout à partir de zero
<SaphirusTux> ena meli j'installe le systeme le probleme d'incoherence fi les packages mawjoud
<SaphirusTux> asma3 j'a un autre probleme
<r3zguin0> Ping elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> pong r3zguin0
<elacheche_anis> salut r3zguin0 SaphirusTux
<SaphirusTux> lorsque j'installe ubuntu en mode efi windows ne demarre pas
<SaphirusTux> salut elacheche_anis
<SaphirusTux> je dois aller dans le bios et je selectionne sa partition efi pour qu'il demarre
<SaphirusTux> grub mahtout zina
<SaphirusTux> est ce que avec la 12.10 il ya pas ce probleme ?
<r3zguin0> non
<r3zguin0> jarabét boot-repair ?
<elacheche_anis> t'as testé r3zguin0 !
<r3zguin0> (non je sais pas majarabtich)
<r3zguin0> :p
<elacheche_anis> :p
<SaphirusTux> il n'a pas resolu le probleme
<SaphirusTux> je pense que je vais telecharger la 12.10 wakahaw
<r3zguin0> chofit al documentation hédhi ? http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/efi
<SaphirusTux> en attendant que la nouvelle 13.4 se stabilise
<SaphirusTux> tawwa zeyed r3zguin0  :)
<SaphirusTux> il 12.04 ilkolha dekhla fihite binnesba layya
<r3zguin0> are downloading from ur ubuntu from the official website ? :P
<SaphirusTux> a3tini tekhdem et ken khedet atawwa inkhamem fil grub :)
<r3zguin0> ur*
<SaphirusTux> yes
<SaphirusTux> haw tawwa bech inhabitha
<SaphirusTux> femma une autre variante de ubuntu que j'adore
<SaphirusTux> c'est la cubuntu
<SaphirusTux> elle est vraiment bien
<r3zguin0> passe a arch SaphirusTux :P
<SaphirusTux> d'ailleurs lorsque la 13.04 se stabilisera je vais l'installer
<SaphirusTux> j'utilise arch sur un autre portable
<SaphirusTux> mais j'ai besoin d'une machine stable minghir taksir rass pour le travail
<SaphirusTux> et j'ai deux autres machines pour le plaisir :)
<r3zguin0> cool , sinon ici sous 12.10 j'ai aucun problem :)
<elacheche_anis> SaphirusTux, t'as lu ça → http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/efi ?
<SaphirusTux> oui je me suis basé sur ça pour installer ubuntu en mode efi
<SaphirusTux> ya khouya cette micromerde nous fait chier 3ala toul il khat
<SaphirusTux> mal9aw ma ya3mlou
<SaphirusTux> ti haw windows est piraté de partout fibelhom bech ysalkouha :)))
<elacheche_anis> lool
<SaphirusTux> pour le travail j'ai besoin de windows lorsque j'ai acheté un portable chritou avec win8
<SaphirusTux> birjouliya habbalni
<SaphirusTux> on dirait tablette :)
<r3zguin0> j'aime pas win8
<SaphirusTux> je lance une application et itrassili inlawej 3liha :)))
<SaphirusTux> ou bien pour lancer une application il fait faire tout un chemin
<r3zguin0> (j'aime pas les produits m$ al koll éma surtt al 8 ) :P
<SaphirusTux> amma j'ai trouvé une application qui remet le bouton comme sous win7
<SaphirusTux> 3ala ghaleb pour le travail je suis obligé
<SaphirusTux> amma sinon c'est 100% linux depuis 2005
<r3zguin0> aussi ici
<r3zguin0> je suis un etudiant en multimediat :P
<SaphirusTux> wine ta9Ra ?
<r3zguin0> multimedia* wtf
<r3zguin0> ISAMM
<SaphirusTux> c'est bien tu es en quelle année ?
<r3zguin0> 2eme année :)
<SaphirusTux> licence ?
<r3zguin0> ouais
<r3zguin0> et toi ?
<SaphirusTux> moi je peux etre ton prof :))))
<SaphirusTux> peut etre un jour itji ta9ra 3andi :)))
<r3zguin0> c'est bien :)
<r3zguin0> t9ari fil isamm ? :)
<SaphirusTux> hé oui :)
<r3zguin0> quel est votre nom svp ? :)
<r3zguin0> ou linked in profile  ^^
<SaphirusTux> :)))
<SaphirusTux> ithibbech adress mte3 il dare zeda :)
<SaphirusTux> attend
<r3zguin0> hhhhh
<elacheche_anis> je préfère linkedin :p
<elacheche_anis> Sinon, tu utilise quoi comme apps sous WinBug?? → peut être j'ai des alternatives libre :D
<AminosAmigos> :p elacheche_anis
<r3zguin0> elacheche_anis, perso j'utilise rien :P
<SaphirusTux> unity3D
<SaphirusTux> il fonctionne pas sous linux :)
<r3zguin0> SaphirusTux, j'ai testé avec wine sans resultat :(
<SaphirusTux> moi aussi
<SaphirusTux> je ne pense pas que ça puisse fonctionner sous wine
<SaphirusTux> je suis arrivé à l'installé mais il ne demarre pas
<r3zguin0> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=439134
<r3zguin0> oui aussi SaphirusTux il me demande un chemin ou je sais pas quoi
<r3zguin0> youssél 7ata lin bich yit7al
<SaphirusTux> r3zguin0, dés que j'aurais le temps atawa j'essaye de le faire fonctionner de nouveau
<SaphirusTux> layya modda melli j'ai essayé
<SaphirusTux> j'ai ouvert mon compte linkedin j'ai trouvé 70 demandes :)))
<r3zguin0> si j'arrive a le faire fonctionner , je vais vous  dire ^^
<SaphirusTux> r3zguin0, chnawa imsallikha fil 9raya ?
<SaphirusTux> newi itkammil ingénieur fil isamm ?
<SaphirusTux> wella haddik il licence ?
<r3zguin0> bon j'ai des bonnes note en programmation mais mfasdinh'a les matieres lo5rin
<SaphirusTux> rodd belik rahou il faut avoir un bon classement et une bonne moyene en 1Er en et 2eme année
<SaphirusTux> la 3eme ne compte pas
<r3zguin0> ouais malheureusement
<r3zguin0> nchalah lébas :)
<SaphirusTux> ayya halla m3akom hani zidtkom :)))
<elacheche_anis> :D Thx
<SaphirusTux> r3zguin0, wijhik mich ghrib 3liya keyenni ritik 9bal :)
<r3zguin0> SaphirusTux, c'est bien
<r3zguin0> ménbanich barsha fil fac
<r3zguin0> hhh
<r3zguin0> gnome 3.8 is out
<r3zguin0> elacheche_anis, KDE'iste ?
<r3zguin0> ah mate
<elacheche_anis> Non.. MATE ou Awesome parfois
<elacheche_anis> Sinon 80% du temps sur ssh :p
<r3zguin0> elacheche_anis, http://lesjoiesducode.tumblr.com/post/45979422840/quand-le-stagiaire-demande-le-password-admin
<r3zguin0> http://lesjoiesducode.tumblr.com/post/45743889353/quand-jai-supprime-la-mauvaise-table
<elacheche_anis> C'est exactement ça r3zguin0.. Et c'est ça ma réaction à chaque fois qu'un stagiaire me demande le pass admin?? surout lorsqu'il s'agit du passe du DC X)
<r3zguin0> elacheche_anis, mél9it 7ad 3amél sniff nhar ? :p
<r3zguin0> arp spoofing xD
<elacheche_anis> emmm.. non, c'est moi qui sniff pour trouvé si y a du mauvais traffic sur le réseaux
<r3zguin0> mézalit ti5dém fil lile only ?
<elacheche_anis> mais l'autre fois un stagiaire qui a netcat sous WinBug8.. WinBug8 crash et netcat à commencer à faire du broadcast.. et hop le réseaux est down heureusement je l'ai trouvé dans 2 min :D
<r3zguin0> hhhhhhhhhh
<elacheche_anis> J'ai jamais eu un part-time job :p nikhdim full time.. amma ki tabda famma barcha khidma inrawa7 inkamalha middar
<SaphirusTux> le cd de 12.10 ne demarre pas sur mon portable
<elacheche_anis> SaphirusTux, essaie avec un flash disk
<r3zguin0> elacheche_anis, chbik bil 3akis ?
<elacheche_anis> !!
<SaphirusTux> wallah habbilni hal pc
<r3zguin0> secure boot est merdique
<SaphirusTux> je vais graver un autre dvd je crois qu'il y'a eu un probleme lors de la gravure
<SaphirusTux> yekhi 12.10 normalement reconnait le efi par defaut
<SaphirusTux> wella femma des version oui et des version non ?
<SaphirusTux> car poour la 12.04 c'est à partir de la 12.04.2
<r3zguin0> je suis pas sure
<elacheche_anis> no idza.. jamais eu un pc avec efi
<r3zguin0> 5atér fil kernel al patch zédou'ha
<r3zguin0> fil 3.6 7aja haka
<SaphirusTux> il9it rouhi imhabet secure linux
<SaphirusTux> lezem il image fiha mochkla
<SaphirusTux> je vais telecharger 12.10 original wahaw
<r3zguin0> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<elacheche_anis> ping zemmali-voip
<zemmali-voip> slm elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> zemmali-voip, Take a look @this
<elacheche_anis> http://www.unixmen.com/openldap-installation-and-configuration-in-ubuntu-12-10-server-debian-6/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+unixmenhowtos+%28Unixmen+Howtos+%26+Tutorials%29
<zemmali-voip> elacheche_anis, ani habeb naistalih min source m 9ete pb  """"configure: error: BDB/HDB: BerkeleyDB not available""""
<elacheche_anis> :/
#ubuntu-tn 2013-03-30
<guest2> salam
<guest2> j'ai installer ubuntu 12.10 a cote de windows mais l probleme que j'arrive pas a trouver la partition d windows
<guest2> et aussi j'arrive a detecter mon flash
<problem> Hello !
<problem> ubuntu 12.10 toolbar missing
<problem> :(
<problem> how to fix this problem ?
<problem> ???
#ubuntu-tn 2013-03-31
<MaWaLe> bonsoir tout le monde
<elacheche_anis> Bonsoir MaWaLe
<elacheche_anis> nizarus is here too :D Hey :D
<MaWaLe> cool, nice coincidence :p
<elacheche_anis> :)
<MaWaLe> elacheche_anis, c'est plutôt calme
<elacheche_anis> Oui comme dab.. :/
<MaWaLe> :(
<MaWaLe> elacheche_anis :  c'est qui qui s'occupe de l'administration de la ML?
<elacheche_anis> Personne.. Karim est encore l'admin de tout.. pourquoi?
<MaWaLe> parfois j'ai des mails relatifs à des messages bloqués au niveau de la ML en attente de validation par l'admin
<MaWaLe> il faut penser à assurer la passation
<elacheche_anis> On va le faire prochainement inchallah.. On est entrain de finaliser notre Wiki.. Après nous demanderons la passations officiel de la ML et LP vers les nouveaux MC
<MaWaLe> et pour le site Web?
<elacheche_anis> Nous avons créé déjà le site.. T'as pas vu!! ça fait une années qu'on l'a annoncé, il est encore en mode beta..
<MaWaLe> je sais mais je parle d'une version pré-finale en accès libre ;)
<MaWaLe> btw, je viens de me libérer de certains engagements pro
<MaWaLe> alors si vous avez besoin de moi il suffit de me faire signe
<MaWaLe> je suis toujours partant
<elacheche_anis> La version actuel est en accès libre.. Alors tout le monde peuvent l'utiliser et nous signaler les bug..
<MaWaLe> URL?
<elacheche_anis> Ok, ça marche.. Pour le besoin des ressources humains nous partagerons toujours ce type d'info via la ML :)
<elacheche_anis> http://ubuntu-tn.com/
<elacheche_anis> Ou même http://ubuntu.tn
<elacheche_anis> Je quitte.. J'aurais un examen demain, alors je dois dormir pour quelques heures puis reviser quelques chapitres avant l'examen.. Happy to see you around again MaWaLe :) Have a nice week :)
<MaWaLe> elacheche_anis :  thx & good luck
#ubuntu-tn 2014-03-24
<rad> salem ya jma3a
<rad> s'il vous plait j'ai besoin d'aide.. je sais que c'est peut être hors sujet mais c'est urgent pour moi
<rad> je cherche des exemples des applications de gestion utilisant MYSQL open source
<rad> bon pas vraiment des exemples mais disons un "sample" à suivre...
<rad> par exemple j'ai besoin de savoir si la requete SQL doit être placée directement dans le button_click ou bien comme une fonction dans la classe de l'object en question..
<rad> cc elacheche SalahMessaoud
<SalahMessaoud> rad, gestion de quoi ?
<SalahMessaoud> ^
<elacheche> Emmm.. Je comprend pas vraiment ce que tu cherche rad! SalahMessaoud toi?
<rad> SalahMessaoud, peu import je cherche juste des exemples des apps de gestion
<SalahMessaoud> https://github.com/openboxes/openboxes
<SalahMessaoud> openboxes gestion de stock
<SalahMessaoud> rad you can look for more on github ^^
<rad> elacheche, par exemple si j'ai une classe "Personne" et je dois utiliser une requete SQL... est ce que le bon emplacement de la requete est comme une fonction de "Personne" et puis je l'appele dans le button_click, ou bien ça doit être directement dans button_click?
<SalahMessaoud> https://github.com/mbulat/plutus
<SalahMessaoud> https://github.com/juxt/juxt-accounting
<elacheche> Ah tu cherche de savoir le best practice rad ?
<rad> elacheche oui! je veux savoir comment mon app orientée objet doit apparaitre
<rad> SalahMessaoud merci
<elacheche> Je pense que tu dois mettre ça dans une fonctione puis faire l'appel dans le bouton.. Chui pas dev, SalahMessaoud il est, et il peut confirmer ça.. ou peut être le corriger x)
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche, correct j'ai confirme avec riadh :p
<elacheche> Good :D SalahMessaoud inji machrou3 Dev za3ma!! :D
<SalahMessaoud> riadh a fais de Java et OOP plus que moi
<SalahMessaoud> :p
<SalahMessaoud> hhhhhhhhhhhhh
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche,  tbarkallah 3lik sa7bi mane9sek chay
<elacheche> rad, t'as trouvé ta réponse!? :D
<elacheche> thx SalahMessaoud :p
<rad> elacheche oui merci bcp, merci SalahMessaoud et riadh aussi :p
<elacheche> :)
<rad> SalahMessaoud une derniere question misselch? :D
<SalahMessaoud> yw ^^
<SalahMessaoud> ok
<rad> tawa la requete d'insert doit être dans le constructeur?
<rad> ou bien disons dans une fonction separée ajouter()
<SalahMessaoud> le constructeur est executer une et une seul fois
<SalahMessaoud> si vous comptez faire cette requte plusieur fois par le meme objet
<SalahMessaoud> c'est plus pratique de la mettre dans une fontion dedier
<rad> ey hia tnejem tkoun requete insert fel constructeur ma3neha ?
<SalahMessaoud> mahich bech t9oul la
<rad> ena je fais toujours des functions "ajouter()" separées, je sais pas si c correcte ou pa
<rad> s
<SalahMessaoud> amma bech etta3bek barcha
<SalahMessaoud> 5ater les requet base donnees m3ahom el gestion des exception
<rad> non 3ad mani 3amel function o5ra feha tt les exceptions hekom w chaque fois je l'utilise :D
<rad> Exec(String requete) w dima yemchi :P
<rad> bon ena juste je cherche est ce que hekka c correcte ou pas
<SalahMessaoud> eyh
<rad> houa les deux yemchiw.. mais juste fel façon dont l'application doit être
<H4RDi> par exemple
<rad> ahla H4RDi
<H4RDi> ken saret mochkla fel requete
<elacheche> اشرقة الانوار H4RDi
<elacheche> :)
<H4RDi> kifech bech ta3ref chniya elmessage d'erreur elli bech traj3ou
<H4RDi> elacheche, 5ouya mnawra b 7dhourek :D
<H4RDi> a5 rad mar7ba bik
<H4RDi> :D
<rad> H4RDi ena 3amel function fel classe Connect ta5ou comme entré juste el requete w hia t'executi el requete dans un block try catch ... etc
<rad> ma3neha men ghir ma no93od n3awed fel 7kayet hethi elkol chaque fois
<H4RDi> ma39oul
<H4RDi> wel fonction hadhika bech tnadil'ha mel constructeur?
<rad> lé 3ad
<rad> 3amel function ajouter()
<rad> fi kol classe
<H4RDi> mela 3lech elsou2el mta3 les requets fel constructeur? :P
<rad> bein hethi c'était ma question ena.. est ce que la requete doit etre dans le constructeur ou bien dans une fonction separée :
<rad> 7abit nchouf est ce que el methode eli ne5dem beha correcte ou non
<H4RDi> ya 5ouya elmethode elli te5dem biha 7asb rayi correct
<H4RDi> 5ater 7keya ferga ta3mel creation d'un objet juste bech ta3mel requet
<H4RDi> w ba3ed edha ken test7a9 bech t3awed ta3mel elrequet trassilek fi objet jdid
<H4RDi> (dans le cas ou la requete est dans le constructeur)
<rad> hia dans tt les cas el requete bech na3melha marra wa7da ena, hawa bech n9olek kifech
<rad> disons classe Personne feha deux proprietés
<rad> fel button_click na3mel
<rad> Personne p = new Personne(flen,feltani);
<rad> p.ajouter();
<rad> or ajouter feha el requete insert..
<rad> j'espere tkoun fhemtni tawa
<H4RDi> fhemtek
<H4RDi> mmm
<rad> dans tt les cas el requete heki bech tet3adda marra wa7da pour chaque objet
<H4RDi> ma 3andich fekra elkobr mta3 elprojet elli te5dem fih
<H4RDi> amma netsawwer bech tjik periode bech test7a9 ta3mel mise a jour lel personne fel base de donné
<rad> ti eyeh
<rad> heka fi functionet o5rin 3ad.. :p
<H4RDi> eyh
<H4RDi> amma ma3neha makech bech test7a9 ta3mal'ha elinsert :P
<rad> fhemtek
<H4RDi> ;)
<rad> voila tawa t2akadt que ça doit pas être dans le constructeur :p
<rad> objet mahou yemchi 3la rou7ou ki tsaker w t3awed t7el l'application
<rad> w bech t3awed ta3mel objet ki ta3mel modification ou autre operation.. :p
<H4RDi> elbase de donné temchi 3ala rou7'ha ki tsaker w t3awed t7el l'application?
<rad> lé ya weldi
<rad> el objet
<rad> el Personne p :p
<H4RDi> wel Personne p
<H4RDi> kif tabda déja mawjouda fel base de donnée
<H4RDi> kifech bech ta3mel wenti 3andek insert fel constructeur?
<rad> ey c ça, ma yjich
<rad> merci beaucoup H4RDi :D
<H4RDi> :D
<H4RDi> mar7ba bik 5ouya
<rad> howa rahou ena 3arefha ma tjich.. ema 7abbit nthabeet! :D
<rad> lwa7ed ma 3andouch 7atta des exemples ychouf kifhom
<H4RDi> 7atta des exemple mouch bech yfidouk barcha
<H4RDi> 5ater sahel ta9ra example w ci bon fhemtou
<H4RDi> amma elfazet hadhom lazem tkoun fel cas
<H4RDi> amma ma trakkazech barcha 3al les bonne pratiques
<H4RDi> 7awel ta3mel 7aja te5dem mel louwel
<H4RDi> w ba3ed kol ma t7es famma 3waj 7assen bel chway bel chway
<H4RDi> 5ater 3andek délai howwa yo7kom :P
<H4RDi> elacheche mabrouk elcontactation mta3 elloco :D
<elacheche> lool H4RDi thx :)
<rad> ok H4RDi merci, elacheche SalahMessaoud (F) :P
<elacheche> :)
<H4RDi> :D
<SalahMessaoud> ahhhh nsit elacheche  aya het el mabrouk
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<elacheche> to5ou SalahMessaoud → https://soundcloud.com/bkerensa/foss-yeaaaah :D
<H4RDi> :P
<rad> H4RDi tu es encore la? :p
<H4RDi> rad, yo!
<Guest22955> salem
<elacheche> salam Guest22955
#ubuntu-tn 2014-03-25
<elacheche> https://www.facebook.com/events/628735590527705/?ref=29&ref_notif_type=event_mall_comment&source=1 → Who'll be with us?
#ubuntu-tn 2015-03-24
<DelphiWorld> Salut les tunisiains
<guest2> bonjour tt monde
<guest2> recherche de l'aide pour ubuntu server 14.04
<elacheche> Salut! Don't ask to ask, just ask ;)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-03-25
 * TheHitchhiker casts a spell to raise the dead !
#ubuntu-tn 2016-03-29
<elacheche> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2016-03-30
<elacheche> Bonjour
<elacheche> Yo!
#ubuntu-tn 2016-03-31
<achref> ahla
<achref> bilahi 3andi problem
<achref> wa9ta na3mil sudo apt-get update
<achref> ydaharli hada
<achref> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15568868/
<achref> ???
<chaker> achref: sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<chaker> then sudo apt-get update
<chaker> ping elacheche "This mirror was last verified 11 hours ago."
#ubuntu-tn 2016-04-01
<elacheche> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2016-04-02
<hassoon> ?
#ubuntu-tn 2016-04-03
<Dro> Bjr
<hassoon> Dro: Bjr.
<Dro> ahla hassoon  :) ca va?
<hassoon> Dro: oui et toi?
<Dro> pas mal
<hassoon> Dro: ça veut dire quoi dro
<Dro> hmd
<Dro> a random nickname
<hassoon> Dro: alright then
<pavlushka> o/
<pavlushka> Hello elacheche !!!
<hassoon> 'sup
#ubuntu-tn 2017-03-27
<davlefou> Bonne semaine les gars.
<elacheche> Morning folks
<elacheche> davlefou: ça peut être un problème de carte mémoire
<davlefou> elacheche, je pense que c'est parce qu'il resize au premier lancement la partition sans le dire et sans forcer un reboot!
<davlefou> je ferais un teste!
<elacheche> davlefou: Une mauvaise carte peut causé des problèmes.. Il faut choisir des bonne cartes (Marques)
<davlefou> elacheche, oui, la, je me suis rappeler avoir eut ce probléme l'autre fois!
<praisethemoon> Morning :)
<elacheche> o/
<praisethemoon> elacheche, how it it going?
<elacheche> Good praisethemoon, u?
<praisethemoon> i'm good as well :D
<praisethemoon_> oh no
<praisethemoon_> laggy internet :(
<praisethemoon_> enough lag for today, byebye
<Dro> :o
<elacheche> https://twitter.com/b0rk/status/846203979403083776
<nizarus> :-)
<nzoueidi> o/
<praisethemoon> elacheche, https://twitter.com/nixcraft/status/846107018951770112
<u-la-la> [ nixCraft on Twitter: "This is what happens when your boss demands root access and start to play around... #sysadmin #linux #unix https://t.co/JWymxgRFni" ] - INVALID_LOGIN
<elacheche> praisethemoon: I don't share root access with anyone
<praisethemoon> that's what's best for the entire humanity
<praisethemoon> xD
<u-la-la> praisethemoon: XD
<praisethemoon> u-la-la, entertain elacheche
<praisethemoon> guess who's back?
<u-la-la> praisethemoon: Its praisethemoon :)
<praisethemoon> \o/
#ubuntu-tn 2017-03-28
<praisethemoon> Morning o/
<Dro> mroning
<Dro> morning* :d
<rhabbachi> Hey Morning Dro
<rhabbachi> How is life?
<Dro> rhabbachi, life is boring, trying to work with D8 :P
<Dro> what about u?
<rhabbachi> hah :D
<rhabbachi> well
<Dro> well boring, but enjoying that anyway :D
<Dro> the secret is not to what u like.. but to like what u do :D
<rhabbachi> working with D7, and life is good
<rhabbachi> hhhhh
<Dro> is not to do what u like*
<rhabbachi> I totally agree
<Dro> sometimes i feel that I start falling in love with D8
<rhabbachi> Sometimes it may seems hard
<Dro> but sometimes I feel bored :D
<Dro> anyway, learning something new is always good :)
<rhabbachi> I guess that's because of the complexity
<Dro> that's because I have a binary mind: 1 or 0.. i'm always trying to make things PERFECT
<rhabbachi> undertaking and trying to assimilate a complex system and trying stuff that only work 1/3 of the time is boaring
<Dro> if its not 100% perfect I get bored :D haha
<Dro> but D8 is not really complicated.. especially if u worked with Symfony before
<rhabbachi> Yep
<Dro> u know that feeling when u learn something u try to always use the best practices..
<Dro> without best practices, even if it works u don't like it :P
<rhabbachi> well
<rhabbachi> I think that the important thing is to make it work
<rhabbachi> you can't try to make it right from the first time
<Dro> for my side NO, i'm very strict on this :D
<Dro> always trying to use the best practices
<rhabbachi> because for me "right" is relative
<rhabbachi> and D8 is still kinda new
<rhabbachi> so best practices may change
<Dro> yes, and there no much documentation about it
<rhabbachi> exactly
<rhabbachi> I will advice to ship something first
<Dro> and it does not matter.. the guys who made it are not better than us :D
<rhabbachi> and refactor later
<rhabbachi> same as the guys that made D8
<Dro> i'm talking about them btw :p
<rhabbachi> :D
<Dro> brb, I need to have a coffee before continuing my D8 war :D
<rhabbachi> o/
<rhabbachi> So Dro you are doing this for a client as part of web agency or something? or is it for a school project?
<Dro> back
<Dro> rhabbachi, its my end of studies project :P
<rhabbachi> Dro Great! Looking forward for a drupal.org or github repo
<rhabbachi> :D
<Dro> rhabbachi, haha I'll be not able to publish it without the company permission.. they have some confidential informations inside :D
<nzoueidi> Morning utn
<elacheche> Hey nzoueidi
<nzoueidi> How are you elacheche
<elacheche> Alive nzoueidi x)
<nzoueidi> x) elacheche when you tried gentoo did you tried to compile and build FF or any product related to Mozilla?
<elacheche> nope nzoueidi.. Why that can be special!
<nzoueidi> They re using hg as cvs, but if you change the structure of the repo to git, you can not proceed in compiling/building
<elacheche> Weird.. Hold on, let's see how gentoo ebuild are made
<praisethemoon> what is ebuild?
<nzoueidi> It is not weird, they have a python script you need to checkout and excute this script to grab the building tools, the same script check for the repo if it was made by hg or not
<nzoueidi> I am just wondering why they use a total different cvs :/
<nzoueidi> praisethemoon: hey :D it is a text file which identify a specific software package
<nzoueidi> how it might be built and who are the maintainers/managers of the packages provided
<elacheche> nzoueidi: Did you tried to use the official Git mirror?
<elacheche> https://github.com/mozilla/gecko-projects
<u-la-la> [ GitHub - mozilla/gecko-projects: r/o mirror of hg.mozilla.org/projects/ -- 'master' never updated, check the branch you care about. ] - INVALID_LOGIN
<nzoueidi> It is not up to date elacheche :/
<elacheche> Oh! :/
<elacheche> praisethemoon: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Ebuild
<u-la-la> [ ebuild - Gentoo Wiki ] - INVALID_LOGIN
<praisethemoon> Guess who's back :D
<praisethemoon> wait what?
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, what have you done :'(
<pavlushka> Guess who's back
<u-la-la> KeyError: u"Guess who's back" (file "/home/peruvian/Downloads/jenni/modules/chicken_reply.py", line 71, in chicken_reply)
<nzoueidi> nice error :D
<pavlushka> lol, in a minute
<pavlushka> Guess who's back
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Its praisethemoon :)
<nzoueidi> \o/
<praisethemoon> \o/
<Dro> Guess who's back
<u-la-la> Dro: Its praisethemoon :)
<Dro> no its nizarus
<praisethemoon> \o/
<Dro> stupid bot :P
<praisethemoon> NO
<praisethemoon> u-la-la, is the smartest of bost
<praisethemoon> bots*
<Dro> lol
<u-la-la> Dro: lol
<praisethemoon> u-la-la, entertain Dro
<Dro> he just see praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> maybe he isn't xD
<nizarus> ?
<Dro> nizarus, well nothing, pavlushka is trying to make a script to log the last person entering the channel lol
<Dro> but FAIL :D
<pavlushka> lol
<u-la-la> pavlushka: lol
<nizarus> u-la-la: yezzi mel dhe7k
<nizarus> Dro: ok :-) bon courage pavlushka
<pavlushka> u-la-la: have been quieted :p
<pavlushka> nizarus: u-la-la is not smart, need an ai plugin for that :p
<pavlushka> s/not/not that
<u-la-la> pavlushka meant to say: nizarus: u-la-la is not that smart, need an ai plugin for that :p
<nizarus> ça c'est bien u-la-la :p
<pavlushka> d also we have to hire Unit193
<elacheche> nizarus: pavlushka don't speak arabic or French x)
<nizarus> ah sorry :-)
<elacheche> He's from Bangladesh
<nizarus> welcome to our channel :-)
<davlefou> elacheche, va falloir lui apprendre le français pour le civiliser :<))))
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, that's an interesting thing to do!
<praisethemoon> teach u-la-la AI
<praisethemoon> Make chatbots great again!
<praisethemoon> #voteforpavlushka
<davlefou> Pour le festival du libre, on fait quelque chose? Besoin de conférence?
<praisethemoon> huehuehue
<davlefou> nizarus, c'est toi pour Sousse?
<nizarus> davlefou: non c'est pas moi :-) c'est le bureau CLibre
<nizarus> sinon, je viens d'avoir une proposistion d'event à Sbitla :-p ça vous intéresse ?
<elacheche> Sure nizarus I'll go whenever I can :D x)
<elacheche> davlefou: Yeah sure! We'll plan something.. We need to got confirmation from the CLibre office 1st :/
<davlefou> elacheche, je suis partant pour des trucs...
<nzoueidi> Sbita is in el Kasserine? yes that would be the 1st FOSS event there :)
<nzoueidi> s/Sbita/Sbitla
<u-la-la> nzoueidi meant to say: Sbitla is in el Kasserine? yes that would be the 1st FOSS event there :)
<nizarus> nzoueidi: i was there last year for a Free Culture event
<nzoueidi> About Wikimedia I think?
<nizarus> no ! FOSS
<nizarus> mais c'était une petite conférence où j'ai présenté le logiciel libre et son esprit :-)
<pavlushka> sorry praisethemoon , I owe you a rofl :p
<praisethemoon> ^^
<pavlushka> s/I owe you/you owe me
<u-la-la> pavlushka meant to say: sorry praisethemoon , you owe me a rofl :p
<praisethemoon> wait wut
<pavlushka> s/a rofl/an rofl
<u-la-la> pavlushka meant to say: sorry praisethemoon , you owe me an rofl :p
<pavlushka> praisethemoon> Make chatbots great again!
<praisethemoon> ahhhhh XD
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, we can do it xD
<praisethemoon> there are a lot of python ai toolkits
<praisethemoon> for NLP (natural language processing)
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: will take time, atm I am preparing question papers for KG school :p
<pavlushka> .addquote praisethemoon Make chatbots great again!
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Quote added.
<pavlushka> .quote praisethemoon
<u-la-la> No quotes by that nick!
<praisethemoon> Woups
<praisethemoon> xD
<u-la-la> praisethemoon: XD
<pavlushka> .quote praisethemoon
<u-la-la> No quotes by that nick!
<pavlushka> .grabquote praisethemoon
<pavlushka> .quote praisethemoon
<u-la-la> No quotes by that nick!
<pavlushka> .grabquote praisethemoon
<pavlushka> .grab praisethemoon
<u-la-la> quote added: <praisethemoon> xD
<pavlushka> .quote praisethemoon
<u-la-la> Quote 3 of 3: <praisethemoon> xD
<pavlushka> .quote praisethemoon 2
<u-la-la> Quote 3 of 3: <praisethemoon> xD
<pavlushka> .quote 2|praisethemoon
<u-la-la> No quotes by that nick!
<pavlushka> .quote 2 | praisethemoon
<u-la-la> Quote 2 of 3: praisethemoon Make chatbots great again!
<u-la-la> Quote 2 of 3: praisethemoon Make chatbots great again!
<pavlushka> .quote 1 | praisethemoon
<u-la-la> Quote 1 of 3: pavlushka
<pavlushka> .grab Dro
<u-la-la> quote added: <Dro> but FAIL :D
<praisethemoon> .quote 1 | pavlushka
<u-la-la> Quote 1 of 4: pavlushka
<praisethemoon> .quote 2.f | u-la-la
<u-la-la> No quotes by that nick!
 * praisethemoon is just messing around :3
<pavlushka> .quote praisethemoon
<u-la-la> Quote 3 of 4: <praisethemoon> xD
<pavlushka> .quote 4 | praisethemoon
<u-la-la> Quote 4 of 4: <Dro> but FAIL :D
<elacheche> Guys! Stop spammin gthe channel! x(
<pavlushka> .quote 4
<u-la-la> Quote 4 of 4: <Dro> but FAIL :D
<pavlushka> .grab elacheche
<u-la-la> quote added: <elacheche> Guys! Stop spammin gthe channel! x(
<pavlushka> :p
<u-la-la> pavlushka: :P
<pavlushka> elacheche: lol, ok sure :)
<elacheche> Want me to show you some OP voodoo? :D
<praisethemoon> elacheche, make channel great again!
<pavlushka> .grab praisethemoon
<u-la-la> quote added: <praisethemoon> elacheche, make channel great again!
<nizarus> +42 elacheche
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: we can play here,  #jenni-playground :)
<pavlushka> nizarus: are you describing elacheche's age :p
<Dro> lol
<u-la-la> Dro: lol
<praisethemoon> on pavlushka, it's elacheche's salary in USD
<praisethemoon> no*
<praisethemoon> 1k USD
<praisethemoon> ok I nailed it
<Dro> .quote " elacheche salary .... "
<u-la-la> No quotes by that nick!
<u-la-la> No quotes by that nick!
<Dro> .quote elacheche
<u-la-la> Quote 5 of 6: <elacheche> Guys! Stop spammin gthe channel! x(
<Dro> .quote praisethemoon
<u-la-la> Quote 6 of 6: <praisethemoon> elacheche, make channel great again!
<Dro> .quote u-la-la
<u-la-la> No quotes by that nick!
<praisethemoon> omg elacheche's face must be turning blue by now xD
<elacheche> I have an abandoned chennel, if you like, you can go play there in private
<praisethemoon> elacheche, what is it?
<Dro> #elacheche-tn
<elacheche> praisethemoon Dro pavlushka take u-la-la and go there.. There is a ChanServ in there too.. #ubuntiste-msakni
<elacheche> if you need it
<Dro> hhhhhhhhhh
<elacheche> ubuntulog_: is not happy.. elacheche is not happy too..
<praisethemoon> well I agree, we overflooded ^^
<pavlushka> u-la-la: join #ubuntiste-msakni
<pavlushka> u-la-la: join #ubuntiste-msakni
#ubuntu-tn 2017-03-29
<Dro> Morning!
<elacheche> Morning!
<praisethemoon> Good morning team
<elacheche> Morning praisethemoon nzoueidi Dro
<praisethemoon> elacheche, good morning :)
<Dro> saba7kom ward w fol w yasmine.. !
<nzoueidi> Morning folks, how are you :D
<praisethemoon> <3
<nzoueidi> Gues who's back x)
<davlefou> Bonjour a tous, aujourd'hui #Brexit!!!
<nizarus> bonjour, aujourd'hui Loi organique n° 2016-22 du 24 mars 2016, relative au droit d’accès à l’information. :p
<praisethemoon> nizarus, c'est quoi cette loi?
<davlefou> nizarus, qu'es donc?
<nizarus> http://www.iort.gov.tn/WD120AWP/WD120Awp.exe/CTX_8916-74-wqmVOqRUZf/AfficheJORT/SYNC_442849097
<u-la-la> [ Imprimerie Officielle de la République Tunisienne ] - http://www.iort.gov.tn
<praisethemoon> long and ugly
<praisethemoon> :3
<praisethemoon> okay i'll stop complaining x)
<nizarus>  droit d’accès à l’information
<davlefou> Cela me semble un bonne loi en soi!
<nizarus> davlefou, oui c'est une TRES BONNE loi, mais le souci, comme toutes les lois, c'est son application :-)
<nizarus> mais bon ça ne concerne pas ce salon irc :p
<davlefou> Pas d'application sans loi!
<davlefou> Toute loi peut être applicé par décision juridique!
<praisethemoon> elacheche, it's a disaster!
<praisethemoon> rip @iamdeveloper :(
<elacheche> What! Why!
<praisethemoon> YES :'(
<praisethemoon> I have no idea
<davlefou> praisethemoon, tu veux une corde?
<praisethemoon> huehue
<praisethemoon> i'm good xD
<elacheche> This debate will never end x) → https://redd.it/626fsw
<elacheche> ping nizarus x)
<u-la-la> [ So I was reading GNU's website... : linux ] - https://redd.it
<praisethemoon> oh boi
<praisethemoon> dem wars are nice towatch :3
 * Dro is back
<Dro> Guess who's back
<u-la-la> Dro: Its praisethemoon :)
<Dro> :D
<u-la-la> Dro: :D
<pavlushka> rofl
<pavlushka> Howdy Dro :)
<Dro> :D
<u-la-la> Dro: :D
<nizarus> l'éternel débat :/
<elacheche> nizarus: But it's good! At least it makes people remember to use the GNU word! And remember the diff between FOSS and OSS.. That way, we'll use the right words in the right places when talking about GNU, Linux, FOSS and OSS..
<elacheche> btw, please someone confirm that my last email about the FNL was perfectly landed in their inbox (not in the spams or whatever).. I send it 5 days ago..
<elacheche> OK, no need to do that.. They are using OSM now, so that means that they read my email x)
<elacheche> Oh! Also they shared the "source code" of that WP website x) let me check and have some "fun"
<elacheche> only 18hours ago x) :D
<praisethemoon> #define linux gnu/linux
<praisethemoon> let's end it here.
<elacheche> praisethemoon: That's not something that you/we should end :)
<elacheche> Is it a wise move to share WP DB with the hashed admin password in it on github!! cc nizarus  x)
<nizarus> :-(
<elacheche> at least they're usingthe latest stable version of WP and didn't commit wp-config.php x)
<nizarus> depuis le mail des 122 connexions sur le site de CLibre rien ne me surprends :/
<elacheche> :D
<u-la-la> elacheche: :D
<elacheche> For this one there is only 1 user and it's managed by Mahd guys
<elacheche> My 2 pull requests where accepted almost instantaneously x)
<elacheche> Still, my questions from that email are not answered yet :/
 * elacheche should better go back to work :
<elacheche> :/
 * Dro tired of work
<Dro> fr*
<praisethemoon> de*
<Dro> it*
<elacheche> what's wrong with you guys! o_O You used to be good/serious/funny guys, not trolls
<elacheche> nizarus: I have a technical question
<nizarus> yep ?
<elacheche> WP is licensed under GPLv2.. FNL are licensing the website under GPLv3.. Is that something that they can do!
<praisethemoon> Who is/are FNL?
<elacheche> praisethemoon: check fnl.tn
<praisethemoon> I don't think GPLv2 is forward compatible with GPLv3 ..
<praisethemoon> Such a lovely website <3
<praisethemoon> Good job to who ever made it :)
<nizarus> je pense qu'on peut passer de gpl2 à gpl3 mais pas l'inverse
<praisethemoon> https://www.tldrlegal.com/l/gpl-3.0
<u-la-la> [ GNU General Public License v3 (GPL-3) Explained in Plain English - TLDRLegal ] - https://www.tldrlegal.com
<elacheche> True.. I just checked the permissions diff on choosealicense.com
<praisethemoon> oh
<praisethemoon> sorry
<elacheche> praisethemoon: You can share your thoughts about to website https://twitter.com/DardouriMohamed and @MahdLtd ;)
<u-la-la> [ Dardouri Mohamed (@DardouriMohamed) | Twitter ] - https://twitter.com
<praisethemoon> I know that guy .. i'm sure we studied on the same university of college ..
<praisethemoon> highschool*
<elacheche> :) small world ;)
<praisethemoon__> too many me :(
#ubuntu-tn 2017-03-30
<praisethemoon> good morning
<Dro> morning
<rhabbachi> Hey morning o/
<elacheche> Morning folks
<nizarus> bonjour :-)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, dardouri is from Kalaa Kebira :) We studied in the same high school
<elacheche> Good
<praisethemoon> Btw; there is no SSL on fnl.tn
<praisethemoon> while we're sending some personal info on the registration form ..
<elacheche> Yep.. Fire an issue on github!
<davlefou> #Brexit officielement lancé... au revoir l'anglais!
<elacheche> davlefou: This is not the good place to debate this.. But honestly.. I don't believe in that x)
<nizarus> vous pouvez accéder à Launchpad et les ppa ?
<elacheche> Yes nizarus, I have no issues from my side
<elacheche> I don't use the tn. archives
<nizarus> hmm ! étrange :/ le réseau à la faculté déconne ! des sites s'ouvrent d'autres non...
<elacheche> nizarus: Tor :D
<elacheche> Setup Tor to be your default gateway.. that way you'll just use the bandwidth and ignore CCK's network x)
<praisethemoon> rhabbachi, \o
<praisethemoon> wait wut
<praisethemoon> :(
<elacheche> rhabbachi: I like your IP pool x) :p
<nzoueidi> o/
<nzoueidi> Morning folks
<elacheche> Hey nzoueidi
<nzoueidi> elacheche: how are you today?
<elacheche> Good :)
<Dro> back
<Dro> /whois asghaier asghaier
<Dro> :D
<Dro> asghaier, long time no see! I hope u're fine :)
<elacheche> asghaier: Yo!! Happy to see you here x) You're ALIVE!! YaaY x)
<praisethemoon> hello praisethemoon how are you?
<praisethemoon> I'm good praisethemoon, thanks :)
<Dro> hello praisethemoon, don't be jealous please
<Dro> praisethemoon: ok i'm not jealous, thanks :)
<praisethemoon> i cri iviritime
<davlefou> joie du dev: https://pastebin.com/hyD6gx3Z
<praisethemoon> davlefou, tu programme en assembleur?
<davlefou> La oui!
<davlefou> cela t'étonne?
<praisethemoon> non davlefou
<praisethemoon> i'm writing a programming language
<praisethemoon> and a virtual machine for it :)
<praisethemoon> VM == assembly
<praisethemoon> or almost
<davlefou> quel type d'assembleur?
<praisethemoon> Je défini ma propre syntaxe :3
<davlefou> Ah ok!
<davlefou> Là, il s'agit d'un 78c10 avec un compilateur datant 1987
<praisethemoon> :O
<davlefou> praisethemoon, ?
<praisethemoon> Je vais quitter le boulot maintenent
<rhabbachi> elacheche:  asghaier is arguing with a colleage. :P
<praisethemoon> on continuera notre chat plutard :)
<praisethemoon> bye bye
<rhabbachi> see ya praisethemoon o/
<mo`> Hey
<mo`> ping
<asghaier> Yo @elacheche
<asghaier> Nice to see you too
<asghaier> Yep i have setup a new irc client on my phone and I will try to reconfigure my irc to autostart again on my computer.
<davlefou> asghaier, bonsoir, ici, c'est plus ubuntu!
<asghaier> @davlefou: what do you want to say?
<davlefou> asghaier, Pour configurer votre téléphone portable, c'est pas vraiment le meilleur salon.
<asghaier> I wasn't asking for help. I was informing elacheche that he will see me around more often.
<davlefou> asghaier, je vous reproche de demander, vous informes que vous risque d'avoir peu de réponse. Il y a des salons #android et #iphone pour idéal pour vous aider.
<asghaier> C'est davlefou ou davlebot?
<asghaier> Anyway again I'm not looking for anything. But thanks.
#ubuntu-tn 2017-03-31
<praisethemoon> Good morning
<elacheche> Morning folks :)
<elacheche> Good to hear that asghaier :)
<elacheche> davlefou: asghaier est l'un des "très" anciens membres de la communauté.. :)
<davlefou> elacheche, Bonjour, je suis conseille juste un canal ou il pourrait avoir plus d'aide pour son probléme de téléphone.
<elacheche> Il avait pas un problème de téléphone :D
<Dro> Morning
<elacheche> Morning Dro
<elacheche> nzoueidi theShirbiny interesting reading https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1060828.html
<davlefou> elacheche, pourtant il a dit "try" qui veut dire esssaye de faire un truc et non "have done" qui est avoir fait un truc..;
<elacheche> davlefou: I "try" to do many things.. But I don't achieve that goal because I couldn't have some free time to do them, not because I can't ;)
<davlefou> L'anglais, trop compliqué comme langue.
<elacheche> It's not :) You should learn other languages :) ;)
<davlefou> Le python ou le C, c'est mieux comme language.
<plof> Why not switch to something like debian? Ubuntu seems going in the wrong way and not respecting users' privacy!
<plof> asghaier: cbj davlefou DocZ Dro elacheche  nizarus nzoueidi pavlushka  rhabbachi_ theShirbiny yurilz Why not switch to something like debian? Ubuntu seems going in the wrong way and not respecting users' privacy!
<davlefou> plof, Ubuntu est très bien, sa base est debians. Qu'entend tu par "viole la vie privé des utilisateurs"?
<plof> davlefou: It uses some third party services that doesn't respect the user's privacy.
<plof> davlefou: https://fixubuntu.com
<davlefou> plof, l'usage des services annexes est de choix!
<plof> davlefou: Is it explicitly chosen during installation?
<davlefou> Oui, l'usage est de ton choix, pas obligatoire! Tu peux teste ubuntu dans une machine virtuel pour te faire un opinion!
<plof> Ok, thanks :)
<plof> tester*
<plof> virtuelle* une opinion*
<plof> et il n'est pas *
<plof> :P
<plof> Fu*k elitism :P
<nizarus> dans les versions récentes de ubuntu la recherche on ligne est désactivée par défaut.
<nizarus> suit à la réclamation de la communauté ;-)
<nizarus> s/suit/suite
<davlefou> nizarus, plof va venir corriger tes fautes, t'inquietes pas!
<nizarus> :-p
<davlefou> nizarus, Que fais ton pour la période 11-16?
<nizarus> il faut voir avec les organisateur davlefou
<davlefou> Qui est l'organisateur?
<nizarus> CLibre et Mahd
<davlefou> nizarus, CLilbre, ce n'est pas toi?
<davlefou> nizarus, CLibre, ce n'est pas toi?
<nizarus> c'était moi, plus maintenant :-)
<nizarus> je suis un makhlou3 comme ZABA :p
<davlefou> euh, tu brasse l'air?
<nizarus> non, j'ai d'autres occupations :-)
<davlefou> Tu dors?
<nizarus> j'étais à la tête de CLibre pour 3 ans maintenant j'ai passé le relais comme c'était la cas pour ubuntu-tn etc...
<nizarus> j'ai mon travail, ma famille, d'autres projets, etc...
<davlefou> En pratique, a qui s'adrese t on?
<davlefou> elacheche, nzoueidi, nizarus, pour le 11-16, que fais ton?
<nizarus> http://clibre.tn/liste-de-diffusion/
<davlefou> nizarus, ok
<elacheche> davlefou: I'm very confused.. There is a form to use in fnl.tn and an other one that I already filled in clibre.com.. and Rachd didn't answer my question about if I need to re-apply using the fnl.tn form.. And have no idea what will get during the event.. I guess I need to make some more noise on the LK
<elacheche> ML*
<davlefou> elacheche, pardon?
<elacheche> rhabbachi_: ping
<rhabbachi_> elacheche: Hey!
<rhabbachi_> sup?
<elacheche> rhabbachi_: Looking for Salah.. Can he join in again x) :D x)
<rhabbachi_> He's in a meeting right now
<rhabbachi_> maybe in an hour
<elacheche> K.. Thx :)
<rhabbachi_> elacheche: still need salah?
<elacheche> rhabbachi_: We can do that monday :) ;) Have a good weekend guys :)
<rhabbachi> You too elacheche!
<davlefou> C'est quoi un weekend?
<elacheche> C'est la période de la semaine ou tu trouve pas le temps pour regarder IRC :) Mais tu reste ici anyways.. ;)
 * elacheche is leaving the office.. BRB..
#ubuntu-tn 2017-04-02
<Dro> bonjour
<Dro> anyone here?
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<pavlushka> Bonjour :)
<pavlushka> ping praisethemoon :p
#ubuntu-tn 2018-03-28
<nzoueidi> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2018-03-30
<elacheche> https://lkml.org/lkml/2018/3/20/845
#ubuntu-tn 2018-03-31
<elacheche> Hello folks
<pavlushka> elacheche: how to route between 192.168.20.3(host) and 192.168.30.5(host) manually? and how to set route in 192.168.20.3(host) to be able to ping 192.168.30.5(host)?
#ubuntu-tn 2018-04-01
<pavlushka> o/ nzoueidi_
<nzoueidi> Morning pavlushka
<nzoueidi> and everyone
<pavlushka> evening nzoueidi
<nzoueidi> wassup
<pavlushka> nothing much, just usual.
<pavlushka> nzoueidi: you?
<nzoueidi> Same here
<pavlushka> nzoueidi: hey, what is the ? sign stands for C++?
<pavlushka> "?"
<nzoueidi> Didn't get what you mean x)
<nzoueidi> Actually am using weechat, and am not configuring it to handle special characters
<pavlushka> nzoueidi: what does interrogation mark do in cpp
<pavlushka> ?
<pavlushka> nzoueidi: lol, that was an axtual interrogation mark.
<pavlushka> s/axtual/actual
<u-la-la> pavlushka meant to say: nzoueidi: lol, that was an actual interrogation mark.
<nzoueidi> oh lol
<nzoueidi> Alright and where you saw that?
<pavlushka> nzoueidi: for instance "return (a < b ? a : b);"
<pavlushka> nzoueidi: got it, its a Ternary conditional operator
<nzoueidi> Exactly, that what was going to say
<nzoueidi> Several articles talking about it, give it a read
<pavlushka> nzoueidi: ty
<elacheche> pavlushka: Find an answer?
<pavlushka> elacheche: nope, lazy enough to ask without trying to figure it out :0
<pavlushka> on my own, the network related question.
 * pavlushka actually involved in c++ oop section
<pavlushka> so looking for a shortcut on the network
<pavlushka> by involved I meant trying to learn
 * elacheche brb
